# New Cartier collection ecrou



## kate2828

I just read an article that Cartier has a new collection for this year called ecrou and saw that Cartier filed a trademark application last year for this line. Anyone have any photos of what this collection looks like or any other jewelry or watches that will be released this year?


----------



## sjunky13

I have photos , stock pics from the book. But will post soon.  There are some cool things coming.  Amulet has a beautiful new bracelet coming.  Very cool, ying yang


----------



## kate2828

sjunky13 said:


> I have photos , stock pics from the book. But will post soon.  There are some cool things coming.  Amulet has a beautiful new bracelet coming.  Very cool, ying yang



Thanks! Just curious - what book are you getting this from? Is it a catalogue? I have never gotten one. But perhaps it's because I'm not a high roller lol or perhaps because i buy through saks.


----------



## sjunky13

kate2828 said:


> Thanks! Just curious - what book are you getting this from? Is it a catalogue? I have never gotten one. But perhaps it's because I'm not a high roller lol or perhaps because i buy through saks.


Hi. My boutique!  It is their look book.    They will be out soon. I am not a high roller, but they treat me like one for sure. Lots of gifts! 

The new bracelets coming out are a coiled look, with a  hex nut in stations.  it is cool if you have LOVE and JUC , it fits in.


----------



## byotch123

Found some pics here: http://m.vogue.fr/joaillerie/le-bij...artier-bijoux-cultes-love-juste-un-clou/41515

I like the JUC necklace but don't care much for the bracelet.


----------



## kate2828

The ecrou bracelet is a bit modern for my taste. Not sure what Cartier was thinking there lol. The JUC necklace is interesting but think a person would have to have a thin long neck - not me lol. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## LVoeletters

kate2828 said:


> The ecrou bracelet is a bit modern for my taste. Not sure what Cartier was thinking there lol. The JUC necklace is interesting but think a person would have to have a thin long neck - not me lol. Thank you for sharing!


I agree. What is awkward is I literally made a bracelet exactly like that when I was younger. I thought I was so cool wearing "gears" (to me) on my wrist lol.


----------



## BlondeAndOrange

My boutique invited us to a special event for the ecrou... once I saw picture of the bracelet we declined. It seems very masculine to me


----------



## kate2828

Agree it is masculine as well. I'm sure we'll hear more about the collection at Basel. Looks like Cartier needs a new vision. Their loves and JUCs are beautiful. Loves are classics obviously. I haven't decided yet whether the JUC will withstand the test of time. I have tried to like their amulettes collection but the spiritual aspect kind of is a turn off for me. I'm not into evil eye type things but that is just my personal thing. Plus I read a post somewhere around here about how the amulettes look like PAC man. Unfortunately I can't get that image out of my head! The colors are beautiful though on the amulettes collection. I'd love to see Cartier work with these colors and try something else.


----------



## SilverBen

I'm sorry but this is a tragic fail to me. I'm a huge Cartier fan and generally enjoy all their pieces but this??? I don't understand this, it looks very elementary and silly. It's almost as if Cartier is thinking "at this point we can make anything in gold and people will buy it". Hopefully they might make some modifications or something. Just not my cup of tea and don't really think it fits in with the brand.


----------



## Storm Spirit

Nope, not a fan at all. I get the concept behind the Love and think that the JUC looks edgy yet timeless (have and adore both), but this bracelet... I don't get it  What's next? Gold Cartier pliers, or a toolbox perhaps?


----------



## cartier_love

NO THANKS! Huge fail!


----------



## susanq

I personally like it. I wear now a love bracelet and the JUC ring cause the bracelet just didn't fit me right. This may be what I need in my collection. I am a little confused on how it goes on. Does it have a hinge or is a slide on bangle?


----------



## byotch123

It kinda reminds me of Pandora's bracelets for some reason. But it's definitely not a "futur bracelet iconique de Cartier" up there with JUC and Love.


----------



## kate2828

Storm Spirit said:


> Nope, not a fan at all. I get the concept behind the Love and think that the JUC looks edgy yet timeless (have and adore both), but this bracelet... I don't get it  What's next? Gold Cartier pliers, or a toolbox perhaps?



This made me burst out laughing lol.


----------



## kate2828

Another ecrou photo https://instagram.com/p/BRIv941Amk_/
What was Cartier thinking? (That's a rhetorical question.)


----------



## kate2828

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> I'm sorry but this is a tragic fail to me. I'm a huge Cartier fan and generally enjoy all their pieces but this??? I don't understand this, it looks very elementary and silly. It's almost as if Cartier is thinking "at this point we can make anything in gold and people will buy it". Hopefully they might make some modifications or something. Just not my cup of tea and don't really think it fits in with the brand.



Agree. They need to dump the design altogether. This is not what I expected from Cartier. No vision. No elegance. Horrific.


----------



## pupee

My local SA sent me pics of it.. And i dont like it. Does not seems like Cartier to me... And looks very rough.


----------



## pupee

susanq said:


> I personally like it. I wear now a love bracelet and the JUC ring cause the bracelet just didn't fit me right. This may be what I need in my collection. I am a little confused on how it goes on. Does it have a hinge or is a slide on bangle?



Here you go. I think by turning the bolt nut [emoji23]


----------



## kate2828

When I look at the bracelet all I can think of is this:


----------



## xilej

pupee said:


> My local SA sent me pics of it.. And i dont like it. Does not seems like Cartier to me... And looks very rough.


Any news on the launch date from your SA though? I heard from someone it's pre-selling now before a launch on 1 April.


----------



## pupee

xilej said:


> Any news on the launch date from your SA though? I heard from someone it's pre-selling now before a launch on 1 April.



They will receive this month end and fully launch in Apr.


----------



## Stylish P

Looks like a bracelet made of nuts and bolts out of a tool box[emoji19]


----------



## thewildraven

Screw that!!!!!!! That's totally nuts


----------



## Perli

So ugly...


----------



## thewildraven

kate2828 said:


> Agree it is masculine as well. I'm sure we'll hear more about the collection at Basel. Looks like Cartier needs a new vision. Their loves and JUCs are beautiful. Loves are classics obviously. I haven't decided yet whether the JUC will withstand the test of time. I have tried to like their amulettes collection but the spiritual aspect kind of is a turn off for me. I'm not into evil eye type things but that is just my personal thing. Plus I read a post somewhere around here about how the amulettes look like PAC man. Unfortunately I can't get that image out of my head! The colors are beautiful though on the amulettes collection. I'd love to see Cartier work with these colors and try something else.


Yes that's it... PACMAN.... that's why I couldn't warm to them


----------



## Lisa-SH

kate2828 said:


> When I look at the bracelet all I can think of is this:
> 
> View attachment 3635699


It feels like "Home Depot" and "Lowes" start to have jewelry line product as well.


----------



## xilej

Prices for the Ecrou in the US: $6600 (Rose Gold) and $7050 (White Gold). No plans for a Yellow Gold version for now.


----------



## xilej

pupee said:


> View attachment 3635132
> 
> 
> Here you go. I think by turning the bolt nut [emoji23]


The bracelet has arrived at my boutique. It doesn't lock by turning the bolt. Look carefully at the photo, the loose screw end can actually be depressed. It's a bit like the new Juste un Clou locking mechanism.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Two thumbs down.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I'm not feeling it.  Too literal.


----------



## kate2828

lanasyogamama said:


> I'm not feeling it.  Too literal.



This made me laugh.


----------



## archangelavacyn

I actually love it! But then again Im a mechanical engineer so this is kind of personal..


----------



## xilej

The Ecrou arrived last week at my local boutique. Seems like stocks will be very limited for the upcoming launch, with the larger sizes on back order.


----------



## simone72

What's the price point does anyone know? Just curious


----------



## kate2828

simone72 said:


> What's the price point does anyone know? Just curious



Scroll up


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I think that it is kinda cool; however I would like it of $3k.  A $6600 price tag seems a little high to me.


----------



## simone72

I agree pretty steep price but then I didn't like the juste un clou bracelet when it first came out and now I love it


----------



## Violet Bleu

I'd be curious to see a mod pic with a Love.


----------



## kate2828

https://instagram.com/p/BSRuYzwg-NS/ surprisingly not a bad look but still can't get over the nuts and bolts look.


----------



## xilej

After wearing it for a week, I have been intrigued by the overall look and balance of the bracelet as the nuts would spin and move around throughout the day.

My only wish is that whole bracelet is slightly thicker, or maybe there should be nuts on the other side as well. But I can see why the designed the proportions as it is - it looks good on its own and works well for stacking. The bolt thread is about the same width as the new thinner Love bracelet.


----------



## Greentea

not for me. Give me the JUC anyday


----------



## CartierLVer

I am not a fan of this design! It's a not fashionable statement piece! Plus I feel the nuts can dig into your skin. Too masc and gothic kinda. Makes me feel like the designer didn't think it through! What's next a hammer and saw bracelet?! Lol. I'll pass


----------



## loubsandlulu

I actually think this bracelet is super cool. What is the sizing like?


----------



## xilej

loubsandlulu said:


> I actually think this bracelet is super cool. What is the sizing like?



It is available in 6 sizes, from 15cm to 20cm. 

The bracelet has the same curve as Juste un Clou. Sizing is very similar, if not the same. 

To match the same size as LOVE, you'll need to go down by one size for the Ecrou.


----------



## loubsandlulu

xilej said:


> It is available in 6 sizes, from 15cm to 20cm.
> 
> The bracelet has the same curve as Juste un Clou. Sizing is very similar, if not the same.
> 
> To match the same size as LOVE, you'll need to go down by one size for the Ecrou.



Thanks so much! 

Love your stack, it goes really well together.


----------



## hiri

xilej said:


> After wearing it for a week, I have been intrigued by the overall look and balance of the bracelet as the nuts would spin and move around throughout the day.
> 
> My only wish is that whole bracelet is slightly thicker, or maybe there should be nuts on the other side as well. But I can see why the designed the proportions as it is - it looks good on its own and works well for stacking. The bolt thread is about the same width as the new thinner Love bracelet.


wow, it's very very thin then! it looks thicker on pictures. Ill have to see the ecrou bracelet in person. cant wait!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Cartier' pieces are very edgy and cool.  This is just too literal for my taste.  I'll stick with Love and JUC.


----------



## Kindness3

xilej said:


> The bracelet has arrived at my boutique. It doesn't lock by turning the bolt. Look carefully at the photo, the loose screw end can actually be depressed. It's a bit like the new Juste un Clou locking mechanism.


Wow really .I think it's very edge looking something new but after reading comments here have to say it does looks very masculine but I still think it's cool looking


----------



## Kindness3

xilej said:


> The Ecrou arrived last week at my local boutique. Seems like stocks will be very limited for the upcoming launch, with the larger sizes on back order.
> 
> View attachment 3650550


Wow I love your new bracelet looks amazing on you congratulations to you enjoy it


----------



## LoveBracelet

I need to try it to be sure but I like the edginess of this bracelet and its masculine side (very important, I'm a guy[emoji6]). Most likely the next on my wishlist...or maybe the B.zero from Bulgari.


----------



## LoveBracelet

My Cartier stack so far, an Ecrou next ?!?


----------



## vidxmenvid

@LoveBracelet ... Love your Cartier Menotte, may I know the sizing of the bracelet (in comparison with Love & JUC) ? What size are you wearing for those stack ? Amazing stack !


----------



## LoveBracelet

vidxmenvid said:


> @LoveBracelet ... Love your Cartier Menotte, may I know the sizing of the bracelet (in comparison with Love & JUC) ? What size are you wearing for those stack ? Amazing stack !


Thanx. Love size 19, Clou size 18, Menotte size 4.


----------



## hiri

LoveBracelet said:


> My Cartier stack so far, an Ecrou next ?!?
> 
> View attachment 3714802


is that other bracelet a Cartier? it looks stunning! I think the ecrou will look good with your stack. Something I like about the ecrou is that it's masculine. I'm also a guy and Im considering buying it but in a few months... I bought 4 cartier bracelets within a month and I need a break lol


----------



## LoveBracelet

hiri said:


> is that other bracelet a Cartier? it looks stunning! I think the ecrou will look good with your stack. Something I like about the ecrou is that it's masculine. I'm also a guy and Im considering buying it but in a few months... I bought 4 cartier bracelets within a month and I need a break lol


Yes, it's a Menotte bracelet, it means handcuff literally, a discontinuated model.


----------



## hiri

LoveBracelet said:


> Yes, it's a Menotte bracelet, it means handcuff literally, a discontinuated model.


when did they stop selling it? do you know what was the original price? it's beautiful!


----------



## LoveBracelet

hiri said:


> when did they stop selling it? do you know what was the original price? it's beautiful!


Around 2005 I guess. It was around 4000$, I bought mine on Ebay.


----------



## cartier_love

hiri said:


> when did they stop selling it? do you know what was the original price? it's beautiful!



I believe you can still buy it at Cartier in Paris. That's the way it used to be, discontinued except in Paris.


----------



## hiri

LoveBracelet said:


> Around 2005 I guess. It was around 4000$, I bought mine on Ebay.


Thanks. I don't trust eBay that much. I don't know if they will sell me a fake one or real one. I don't know how to stop a real one! ;-/


----------



## LoveBracelet

Well, tried it this morning, they did not have my size, it's available in very very limited quantity! It's smaller than what I expected, it looks very casual and can be worn with anything and yes the bolts are functional! It will look especially good stacked with other bracelets I think. Surprising design from Cartier but I like it, not sure though that it will be my next purchase.


----------



## LoveBracelet

And also, very masculine in white gold [emoji16]


----------



## vidxmenvid

How is the sizing of this ecrou ? I heard it's similar to juc, means it will be size 18 for you ?


----------



## LoveBracelet

vidxmenvid said:


> How is the sizing of this ecrou ? I heard it's similar to juc, means it will be size 18 for you ?


It is similar to the Love --> my Ecrou size is 19.


----------



## hiri

I'm in Dallas and I went to Cartier today to see it. They only had one rose gold in the back (someone ordered it) and my sales associate let me see it. It's super thin.. I thought it was a lot thicker and it looks very good with the Juste un Clou. It looks better stacked with JUC than with the love one. I liked it very much! more than I expected to like it to be honest. I'll buy it in white gold! she said it would look better in white gold for me( she knows my style). It looks very casual which is why I liked it a lot!


----------



## Jukka

Love,love,love the design of this ecru bracelet! I would like one for me in rose gold and one for my husband in white gold


----------



## Luvayorkie

xilej said:


> After wearing it for a week, I have been intrigued by the overall look and balance of the bracelet as the nuts would spin and move around throughout the day.
> 
> My only wish is that whole bracelet is slightly thicker, or maybe there should be nuts on the other side as well. But I can see why the designed the proportions as it is - it looks good on its own and works well for stacking. The bolt thread is about the same width as the new thinner Love bracelet.



Hi!!  I just revived mine today thru FedEx. Can u tell me how to open it???  Yikes!


----------



## Kindness3

Have qustion,would anyone sell there love or juc,to buy this one ,


----------



## kewave

Kindness3 said:


> Have qustion,would anyone sell there love or juc,to buy this one ,


I have a diamond JUC, no way!


----------



## LoveBracelet

Kindness3 said:


> Have qustion,would anyone sell there love or juc,to buy this one ,


No, I want them all !


----------



## kate2828

Kindness3 said:


> Have qustion,would anyone sell there love or juc,to buy this one ,



Nope, never. I don't see this as becoming a classic.


----------



## blktauna

Kindness3 said:


> Have qustion,would anyone sell there love or juc,to buy this one ,


I don't like JUC at all, I like this one much more.
I still want an oval Love though.


----------



## Kindness3

kewave said:


> I have a diamond JUC, no way!





blktauna said:


> I don't like JUC at all, I like this one much more.
> I still want an oval Love though.





kate2828 said:


> Nope, never. I don't see this as becoming a classic.





LoveBracelet said:


> No, I want them all !


----------



## Kindness3

*Thank you all for your feedback I greatly appreciate it, like so.many others ,I wanted them all too, so we all have wanted list,so this will be on my list, but next I wanted love in white gold, I l9ve my juc, I can't believe they changed it. the new version isn't as nice as the first one,that's my opinion on it,.but I love this new bracelet it's so cool, I wish there was more feedback on it here.does anyone have problems.with lock on it,thank you all for your suggestion *


----------



## MBeech

To me, there is just an undefinable quality lacking in the Ecrou that is present in the Juste Un Clou and Love Bracelet.  I think largely, it is related to the fact that the Juste and Love were created by Aldo Cipullo, in the cultural hub of NYC, during one of the most important creative cultural epochs of the 20th century.  

The Love and the Juste perfectly fit into the cannon of the 60s-70's Pop Art movement, where the ordinary and low-culture - a nail, screws (or for Warhol a soup can or a Brillo box) becomes high culture (a piece of fine jewelry made by a most important jewelry house, or a museum worthy art piece)

I also appreciate the Love and Juste's sophisticated cultural references  - the Love famously refers to the legendary chastity belt - which husbands locked onto wives when they went away as a (rather disturbing) symbol of commitment. Similarly, the love bracelet is intended to be locked onto your wrist by your partner to also symbolize commitment; The Juste's form refers to the Ouroboros - the overlap of  the head of the screw and its tail end echo the form of the self-eating serpent.


----------



## Kindness3

MBeech said:


> To me, there is just an undefinable quality lacking in the Ecrou that is present in the Juste Un Clou and Love Bracelet.  I think largely, it is related to the fact that the Juste and Love were created by Aldo Cipullo, in the cultural hub of NYC, during one of the most important creative cultural epochs of the 20th century.
> 
> The Love and the Juste perfectly fit into the cannon of the 60s-70's Pop Art movement, where the ordinary and low-culture - a nail, screws (or for Warhol a soup can or a Brillo box) becomes high culture (a piece of fine jewelry made by a most important jewelry house, or a museum worthy art piece)
> 
> I also appreciate the Love and Juste's sophisticated cultural references  - the Love famously refers to the legendary chastity belt - which husbands locked onto wives when they went away as a (rather disturbing) symbol of commitment. Similarly, the love bracelet is intended to be locked onto your wrist by your partner to also symbolize commitment; The Juste's form refers to the Ouroboros - the overlap of  the head of the screw and its tail end echo the form of the self-eating serpent.


Thank you for such lovely way of saying it,about love, juc


----------



## MahaM

I just loved it as I saw it at Cartier official site ! ❤️
But not sure how it looks on me.

I tried the JUC at the store but didnt like it on me and but unexpectably loved  the love bracelete (YG 4 diamonds ) and purchased. 

Really wanna try the ECROU de Cartier bracelet even if i'm not gonna get it soon.


----------



## MahaM

xilej said:


> It is available in 6 sizes, from 15cm to 20cm.
> 
> The bracelet has the same curve as Juste un Clou. Sizing is very similar, if not the same.
> 
> To match the same size as LOVE, you'll need to go down by one size for the Ecrou.


Thanks for your info ,very useful . Especially that i reall like it.
Did u like the bracelet as you got it ? 

I like to mix my style between classic and funky and thought that one is really different.


----------



## MahaM

Kindness3 said:


> Have qustion,would anyone sell there love or juc,to buy this one ,


No. But i consider getting it .


----------



## Kindness3

Well finally I got.my white gold De ecrou I absolutely love it.  It' is amazing pieces, thank.you for letting me share with you all.


----------



## LoveBracelet

Kindness3 said:


> Well finally I got.my white gold De ecrou I absolutely love it.  It' is amazing pieces, thank.you for letting me share with you all.


Looks great [emoji2]
Still hesitating between the Ecrou and the Bvlgari B.zero1


----------



## Kindness3

LoveBracelet said:


> Looks great [emoji2]
> Still hesitating between the Ecrou and the Bvlgari B.zero1


I love it ,looks amazing in person picture don't do it justice, thank.you so much


----------



## Grande Latte

Kindness3 said:


> Well finally I got.my white gold De ecrou I absolutely love it.  It' is amazing pieces, thank.you for letting me share with you all.



So happy for your purchase. The ecrou is really getting my attention these days. Do you take your JUC and Ecrou off at the end of the day and keep the LOVES on 24/7? What's your wearing style? Does the 2 LOVES clanking get on your nerves? As I'm thinking about adding a plain thin gold, but really hesitate. Because I want to wait and figure out what I really want next, another LOVE, JUC, or Ecrou. BTW, WG Ecrou is so expensive!


----------



## Kindness3

Grande Latte said:


> So happy for your purchase. The ecrou is really getting my attention these days. Do you take your JUC and Ecrou off at the end of the day and keep the LOVES on 24/7? What's your wearing style? Does the 2 LOVES clanking get on your nerves? As I'm thinking about adding a plain thin gold, but really hesitate. Because I want to wait and figure out what I really want next, another LOVE, JUC, or Ecrou. BTW, WG Ecrou is so expensive!


Know I don' take them off they pretty much for snug my loves juc is bit big so the ecrou is good stack in between ,I wear them all the time ,I don' take my juc off the ecrou,I but on but know can' get it off ,which is fine. I have to get use to the opening off it.i absolutely love it.Thank ☆☆☆you


----------



## Kindness3

Pink gold version on the E boutique is sold out in less then week wow,,I'm super happy I got mine before the holiday season beginnngs


----------



## WellTakenCareOf

Does anybody know if they’ll have the yellow gold version?


----------



## Kindness3

WellTakenCareOf said:


> Does anybody know if they’ll have the yellow gold version?


Cartier only released two colors for this collection ,pink 18k ♡♡white 18k gold


----------



## WellTakenCareOf

Kindness3 said:


> Cartier only released two colors for this collection ,pink 18k ♡♡white 18k gold



[emoji17] okay thank u.... I thought they might release the yellow gold later so I’ve been waiting. [emoji173]️


----------



## Kindness3

WellTakenCareOf said:


> [emoji17] okay thank u.... I thought they might release the yellow gold later so I’ve been waiting. [emoji173]️


I hope they do too maybe next year, but the pink is not very pinky so it could.look yellow tint depend on your love or juc you stack next to it ,makes.the color more then pronounc on pink one ,hope thus helps


----------



## WellTakenCareOf

Kindness3 said:


> I hope they do too maybe next year, but the pink is not very pinky so it could.look yellow tint depend on your love or juc you stack next to it ,makes.the color more then pronounc on pink one ,hope thus helps



My closest Cartier is 2 hrs away in SF, I can’t even go try it on. My JUC is yellow gold. Maybe one day, or when I go to Vegas. [emoji4]


----------



## Kindness3

WellTakenCareOf said:


> My closest Cartier is 2 hrs away in SF, I can’t even go try it on. My JUC is yellow gold. Maybe one day, or when I go to Vegas. [emoji4]


I understand mine was 5 hours away after many phone to online boutique, I finally got the store  I deal with to order it for me and ship it .the pictures dont show the beauty of the encrou . I think it' very cool piece, they recommend same size as your love. because it's the same shape as them, I can' wait to see yours when you get it


----------



## Kindness3

Very cool for people who needed to fidget ,I find moving the bolts around is alot of fun, multi functional piece ☆☆☆


----------



## LoveBracelet

I'm sooooo confused, I wanted to complete my Cartier stack with an Ecrou but I tried again the Bvulgari B.Zero1, it's so gorgeous, especially associated with the ring, caaaaaaan't decide


----------



## Kindness3

LoveBracelet said:


> I'm sooooo confused, I wanted to complete my Cartier stack with an Ecrou but I tried again the Bvulgari B.Zero1, it's so gorgeous, especially associated with the ring, caaaaaaan't  decide.    I can understand what u mean, but I can say from personal experience I love ecrou more then my other piece ,love feel of it design, I want to get another one in the pink next, please post picture of ecrou too so we can look at both
> View attachment 3917037
> View attachment 3917039


----------



## LoveBracelet

Could not try the Ecrou in my size, only available upon order.


----------



## Kindness3

LoveBracelet said:


> Could not try the Ecrou in my size, only available upon order.


Wow I'm sorry ,but I had the same issue ,I ordered it I love it so much in plan on getting another one ,I hope you get one too.what color gold are u going to get ,


----------



## Kindness3

I love it white and pink next will be amazing together ☆☆♡♡combination


----------



## LoveBracelet

Kindness3 said:


> Wow I'm sorry ,but I had the same issue ,I ordered it I love it so much in plan on getting another one ,I hope you get one too.what color gold are u going to get ,


Yes, but it's so annoying to order such an expensive item without trying it...


----------



## Kindness3

LoveBracelet said:


> Yes, but it's so annoying to order such an expensive item without trying it...


I agree with u ,I had the same issue I went by what they recommended for me, it' perfect,but if you order online ,you have the option of exchange if you needed too.i had to order mine at my store because online didn' have my size,I can' wait to see yours


----------



## Kindness3

To be honest love it more then loves ,I'm so happy they have this new style I read about the meaning of the ecrou is.si fitting me,and my personality


----------



## xilej

It looks like new items in the Ecrou de Cartier collection are coming soon: Bracelet with Diamonds, Rings in Standard and Diamonds, as well as hoop earrings:

Source/ Instagram:


----------



## Kindness3

xilej said:


> It looks like new items in the Ecrou de Cartier collection are coming soon: Bracelet with Diamonds, Rings in Standard and Diamonds, as well as hoop earrings:
> 
> Source/ Instagram:



Oh my goodness ,I know what I'm getting next ring. I wish I could get the bracelet with diamond so freaking cool, thank u for sharing this:*


----------



## WellTakenCareOf

xilej said:


> It looks like new items in the Ecrou de Cartier collection are coming soon: Bracelet with Diamonds, Rings in Standard and Diamonds, as well as hoop earrings:
> 
> Source/ Instagram:




Wowww!! [emoji7] do you happen to know the price for the ring??


----------



## LoveBracelet

xilej said:


> It looks like new items in the Ecrou de Cartier collection are coming soon: Bracelet with Diamonds, Rings in Standard and Diamonds, as well as hoop earrings:
> 
> Source/ Instagram:


Thanks for sharing !
Earings are beautiful' rings are fun.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Omg totally gonna get a ring!!!!


----------



## Violet Bleu

xilej said:


> It looks like new items in the Ecrou de Cartier collection are coming soon: Bracelet with Diamonds, Rings in Standard and Diamonds, as well as hoop earrings:
> 
> Source/ Instagram:



I am definitely getting a ring and maybe the hoops!!!!


----------



## MoreTorque

Any news on the release date?


----------



## Kindness3

MoreTorque said:


> Any news on the release date?


I called Sa they don't have release date on the rings, which I'm bummer about, they are releasing yellow ecrou out this year .I'm looking forward to the rings too


----------



## MoreTorque

Kindness3 said:


> I called Sa they don't have release date on the rings, which I'm bummer about, they are releasing yellow ecrou out this year .I'm looking forward to the rings too



Thanks for the update! Can't wait to see the new pieces in person!


----------



## KSweet101

kate2828 said:


> Agree. They need to dump the design altogether. This is not what I expected from Cartier. No vision. No elegance. Horrific.



And here I was thinking I was the only one that thought it was ugly as sin  Has anyone that hated it come around to liking it at all??

Whenever I see it all I can think of is Home Depot, not Cartier.


----------



## Kindness3

This cartier ecrou bracelet i love it, some love it, some dont.that why I love cartier they make something for everyone taste


----------



## kate2828

KSweet101 said:


> And here I was thinking I was the only one that thought it was ugly as sin  Has anyone that hated it come around to liking it at all??
> 
> Whenever I see it all I can think of is Home Depot, not Cartier.



Personally I still think it’s terribly ugly but to each their own!


----------



## cartier_love

kate2828 said:


> Personally I still think it’s terribly ugly but to each their own!


I agree totally. I could go bend an alltread from Home Depot and put some nuts on it. I doubt anyone could tell the difference.


----------



## kelly girl

Not a fan either; the Ecrou bracelet looks best worn by itself. I don’t like it stacked with a Love or JUC. It takes away from the beauty of the Love and JUC.


----------



## KSweet101

cartier_love said:


> I agree totally. I could go bend an alltread from Home Depot and put some nuts on it. I doubt anyone could tell the difference.



LOLLL I thought the same thing! When my Opa saw things like that he’d be like “I could make that.” And then he would. And it would be identical lol.


----------



## Gracilan

....not a fan...so far...haha


----------



## Violet Bleu

Love this collection! Think it’s very edgy!


----------



## googlewhack

I kinda like it but would need to see in real life to be sure... it's a big departure from classic Cartier


----------



## Kindness3

I think it' edgy and cool ,you have too see it in  person. . i know it' been doing very well in Europe. I love it's different an unusual and not everyone has it.


----------



## L etoile

I wish that I would've looked at these while I was at the boutique last week. It'll be a couple of weeks until my next trip there to try it on. It seems like a style that's "meh" in photos, but gorgeous in real life. JUC is also like that for me. Love and thin Love photograph best, but in person, JUC stops me in my tracks. Maybe Ecrou is similar.


----------



## Kindness3

L etoile said:


> I wish that I would've looked at these while I was at the boutique last week. It'll be a couple of weeks until my next trip there to try it on. It seems like a style that's "meh" in photos, but gorgeous in real life. JUC is also like that for me. Love and thin Love photograph best, but in person, JUC stops me in my tracks. Maybe Ecrou is similar.


I agree with you totally, seeing in person makes huge  difference, when I got mine I was head over heels in love. I still l9ve it ,special if you like texture feeling items this had nice feel to it ,if that makes sense ,I love to play with bolts move them around, it' fun


----------



## KSweet101

I love that you love it! That is the most important thing and the moveable pieces sound pretty cool. I didn't mean any offense by what I said about it.


----------



## Kindness3

KSweet101 said:


> I love that you love it! That is the most important thing and the moveable pieces sound pretty cool. I didn't mean any offense by what I said about it.


Thank u I appricate it, no worries,it' all good :*


----------



## WingNut

I can't wait to see these in person. We are "Car people" (to put it mildly) and this would be fun. Of course I'd want the diamond version....but who am I kidding I still don't even have a JUC and that's next on my list. Maybe the appeal of the Ecrou idea will wear off in time....for now it's just what I could see myself wearing at times...


----------



## Gracilan

Kindness3 said:


> I agree with you totally, seeing in person makes huge  difference, when I got mine I was head over heels in love. I still l9ve it ,special if you like texture feeling items this had nice feel to it ,if that makes sense ,I love to play with bolts move them around, it' fun[/QUOTE




..I saw it in person a few weeks ago, it was BEAUTIFUL !!


----------



## Kindness3

So what color did u like ,I'm glad you loved it too♡♡


----------



## Gracilan

Kindness3 said:


> So what color did u like ,I'm glad you loved it too♡♡



I saw both the RG and WG at the NYC Mansion location...I went to purchase a second Love but changed my mind..For some reason, I didn’t like the look on me. My Love is loose fit and
there was too much movement for me, they felt heavy too...I walked over to Van Cleef and purchased a bracelet there..I love it with  my Love...❤️


----------



## Kindness3

Gracilan said:


> I saw both the RG and WG at the NYC Mansion location...I went to purchase a second Love but changed my mind..For some reason, I didn’t like the look on me. My Love is loose fit and
> there was too much movement for me, they felt heavy too...I walked over to Van Cleef and purchased a bracelet there..I love it with  my Love...❤️


CONGRADULATION TO YOU


----------



## js2367

Gracilan said:


> I saw both the RG and WG at the NYC Mansion location...I went to purchase a second Love but changed my mind..For some reason, I didn’t like the look on me. My Love is loose fit and
> there was too much movement for me, they felt heavy too...I walked over to Van Cleef and purchased a bracelet there..I love it with  my Love...❤️


Congrats !


----------



## Kindness3

*I have some wonderful news ,they will be releasing the De Ecrou* Bracelet in yellow version in Sept


----------



## rainypop

Kindness3 said:


> *I have some wonderful news ,they will be releasing the De Ecrou* Bracelet in yellow version in Sept



What a great news! I just asked the boutique earlier this year but no one can confirm it.


----------



## Dennnisneva

WingNut said:


> I can't wait to see these in person. We are "Car people" (to put it mildly) and this would be fun. Of course I'd want the diamond version....but who am I kidding I still don't even have a JUC and that's next on my list. Maybe the appeal of the Ecrou idea will wear off in time....for now it's just what I could see myself wearing at times...


I love them both stacked together get them both!


----------



## LoveBracelet

Ecrou or B.zero1? I'd like to complete my Cartier collection with the Ecrou but I think I prefer the Bvlgari style [emoji848]


----------



## Alena21

LoveBracelet said:


> Ecrou or B.zero1? I'd like to complete my Cartier collection with the Ecrou but I think I prefer the Bvlgari style [emoji848]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4072411
> View attachment 4072412


Bzero looks better put together with the Love.


----------



## ani108

LoveBracelet said:


> Ecrou or B.zero1? I'd like to complete my Cartier collection with the Ecrou but I think I prefer the Bvlgari style [emoji848]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4072411
> View attachment 4072412



I think that ecrou looks amazing with the other two. Tried it on myself recently but I wear the other two every day and I did feel they might be too heavy to have them all on 24/7.


----------



## Kindness3

ani108 said:


> I think that ecrou looks amazing with the other two. Tried it on myself recently but I wear the other two every day and I did feel they might be too heavy to have them all on 24/7.


Love it looks amazing all in pink wow great look


----------



## Kindness3

LoveBracelet said:


> Ecrou or B.zero1? I'd like to complete my Cartier collection with the Ecrou but I think I prefer the Bvlgari style [emoji848]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4072411
> View attachment 4072412


Love ecrou bracelet ,pictures of the  stacks  look amazing really pops on you.


----------



## miznina

Ecrou,it adds texture and contrast whereas the bzero looks too much like the love?


----------



## LoveBracelet

miznina said:


> Ecrou,it adds texture and contrast whereas the bzero looks too much like the love?


Thanks for all the feedbacks. The Ecrou is definitely one of a kind, the B.zero1, classy and classic [emoji848]


----------



## Cat2708

LoveBracelet said:


> Ecrou or B.zero1? I'd like to complete my Cartier collection with the Ecrou but I think I prefer the Bvlgari style [emoji848]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4072411
> View attachment 4072412



Bzero looks great


----------



## Luv n bags

I never liked the Ecrou, until I tried it on yesterday.  I fell in love! I am going to have to save for this piece, but it will be worth it!


----------



## Kindness3

Relaxing day


----------



## uhpharm01

so the ECROU DE CARTIER BRACELET doesn't come in yellow gold? correct?


----------



## Kindness3

uhpharm01 said:


> so the ECROU DE CARTIER BRACELET doesn't come in yellow gold? correct?


They said in late Oct I
They will be coming out with it


----------



## uhpharm01

Kindness3 said:


> They said in late Oct I
> They will be coming out with it


Thank you so much for the update. This will be awesome.


----------



## uhpharm01

Kindness3 said:


> They said in late Oct I
> They will be coming out with it


It's already out now, but thanks for the update.


----------



## lovecartier

I see it on the web site, think they finally released it in YG!


----------



## uhpharm01

lovecartier said:


> I see it on the web site, think they finally released it in YG!


Yes, I saw it on the website today. Yayyyy  . I'm saving pennies.


----------



## Kindness3

uhpharm01 said:


> Yes, I saw it on the website today. Yayyyy  . I'm saving pennies.


I see to now love all three colors great choice in any color


----------



## uhpharm01

Kindness3 said:


> I see to now love all three colors great choice in any color


True.


----------



## lovecartier

I tried on the YG Ecrou in KOP this weekend. It's very cool, but I'm just afraid the "nuts" on it would destroy my love bracelets in a stack. I was worried enough about the JUC and that's not as sharp or chunky anywhere.


----------



## uhpharm01

lovecartier said:


> I tried on the YG Ecrou in KOP this weekend. It's very cool, but I'm just afraid the "nuts" on it would destroy my love bracelets in a stack. I was worried enough about the JUC and that's not as sharp or chunky anywhere.


Does KOP mean King of Prussia ?


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> Does KOP mean King of Prussia ?


I got it bro need to answer.


----------



## uhpharm01

xilej said:


> It looks like new items in the Ecrou de Cartier collection are coming soon: Bracelet with Diamonds, Rings in Standard and Diamonds, as well as hoop earrings:
> 
> Source/ Instagram:



was this bracelet with diamonds and the hoop earrings ever released? thanks


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> was this bracelet with diamonds and the hoop earrings ever released? thanks


or was it only released in the Middle East?


----------



## xilej

Finally a nice photo of the Ecrou de Cartier ring.


----------



## Tara one

Here is a picture of the Ecrou ring, my sales lady sent this pic to me.


----------



## Grdnlol

Tara one said:


> Here is a picture of the Ecrou ring, my sales lady sent this pic to me.
> 
> View attachment 4189309



Hmm.. it looks a bit strange with the band not sitting on the finger due to the height of the nuts, but that’s just my opinion


----------



## MahaM

lovecartier said:


> I tried on the YG Ecrou in KOP this weekend. It's very cool, but I'm just afraid the "nuts" on it would destroy my love bracelets in a stack. I was worried enough about the JUC and that's not as sharp or chunky anywhere.


I love it too but didn't try it on.
And I'm worried also it will ruin my Love.


----------



## WingNut

Tara one said:


> Here is a picture of the Ecrou ring, my sales lady sent this pic to me.
> 
> View attachment 4189309


That's striking but I can't imagine it's comfortable...


----------



## Kindness3

I wear my ecrou cartier bracelet looks cool with my loves no issues of scratching,my loves at all


----------



## karolinec1

WingNut said:


> That's striking but I can't imagine it's comfortable...


I tried it on.  It was definitely not comfortable.


----------



## karolinec1

uhpharm01 said:


> was this bracelet with diamonds and the hoop earrings ever released? thanks


Just spoke to an Ambassador in NY:  ecrou with baguette diamonds is estimated for release in WG and PG next April 2019.  I can't wait!!


----------



## GoldFish8

karolinec1 said:


> Just spoke to an Ambassador in NY:  ecrou with baguette diamonds is estimated for release in WG and PG next April 2019.  I can't wait!!


Wow I would love to see how that works!!


----------



## uhpharm01

karolinec1 said:


> Just spoke to an Ambassador in NY:  ecrou with baguette diamonds is estimated for release in WG and PG next April 2019.  I can't wait!!


----------



## Atlasandajax

Bought one today.  It’s certainly different!


----------



## trashiez

Does anyone know where the Cartier logo is engraved on this piece? Can't seem to find it in any of the pictures


----------



## Atlasandajax

trashiez said:


> Does anyone know where the Cartier logo is engraved on this piece? Can't seem to find it in any of the pictures


 

It’s on the screw the bracelet clasps into. It’s very tiny. I can’t even get a good pic to place on here


----------



## fashionmaven999

I love the Ecrou, but it doesn’t seem as popular as the Love or the Juste Un Clou.  Even on Insta, it seems people stack tons of Love and Juste Un Clou, but rarely the Ecrou.

Why do you think this is? I am thinking of adding this to my stack, but wondering if a rainbow Love or another Juste Un Clou would be better?


----------



## WingNut

fashionmaven999 said:


> I love the Ecrou, but it doesn’t seem as popular as the Love or the Juste Un Clou.  Even on Insta, it seems people stack tons of Love and Juste Un Clou, but rarely the Ecrou.
> 
> Why do you think this is? I am thinking of adding this to my stack, but wondering if a rainbow Love or another Juste Un Clou would be better?



I think it‘s a very unique, edgy piece, utilitarian if you will, and might not be feminine enough for some. For me, I love it, but then I tend toward more edgy pieces. I just picked up a JUC and while there I tried on the YG Ecrou and I was very very pleased with how it looked on me. I‘ll definitely be getting one in the future.


----------



## MahaM

fashionmaven999 said:


> I love the Ecrou, but it doesn’t seem as popular as the Love or the Juste Un Clou.  Even on Insta, it seems people stack tons of Love and Juste Un Clou, but rarely the Ecrou.
> 
> Why do you think this is? I am thinking of adding this to my stack, but wondering if a rainbow Love or another Juste Un Clou would be better?



I loved the Ecrou as it first came out. 
At the time I just but my Love Bracelet ( WG /2 diamonds) .
The only reason that I didn't get the Ecrou yet  is the budget!
And what I also love about the Ecrou is that it is not popular. I think majority don't like the funky industrial vibe it gives.


For me,I prefer a single Love Bracelet  and if I like to stack it I will add different kind of bracelets, and the Ecrou will definitely be a great addition.


----------



## LoveBracelet

Ordered mine [emoji16]


----------



## Sparkleandshine629

Kindness3 said:


> I wear my ecrou cartier bracelet looks cool with my loves no issues of scratching,my loves at all


Do you find the nuts all wind up stacked on one end?  I’m between sizes and went up and I find from it rolling on my arm they wind up by the clasp. It’s annoying although I do like the bracelet I find I don’t put it on as much.


----------



## chgoblknazn

Sparkleandshine629 said:


> Do you find the nuts all wind up stacked on one end?  I’m between sizes and went up and I find from it rolling on my arm they wind up by the clasp. It’s annoying although I do like the bracelet I find I don’t put it on as much.


I do and it's a little annoying. LOL. I still love it though.


----------



## Kindness3

chgoblknazn said:


> I do and it's a little annoying. LOL. I still love it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4414545


Yes it does I found it to be very annoying like you don't wear as much because of the fact they all land on one side so you don't get to see the look of nuts.i wish they had some kind stoppers to put in between stop from moving as much


----------



## Kindness3

As you can see second picture this happens all the time,drove me nuts so stop wearing it


----------



## Luv n bags

Kindness3 said:


> As you can see second picture this happens all the time,drove me nuts so stop wearing it



That’s good to know.  I will cross this bracelet off my list!


----------



## Kindness3

Miso Fine said:


> That’s good to know.  I will cross this bracelet off my list!


Sorry to hear that but I know from my experience with it


----------



## Helloviuviu

I love ecrou bracelet but i think it’s too thick for me, do you guys think they will make a thin version like love and juc bracelets?


----------



## GoldFish8

Just saw this on Instagram. Looks like the diamond version of Ecrou is out!


----------



## Sexypiggy

Hello! I hope I’m not reviving a dead thread. I bought the ecrou today. Didn’t like it in pics but loved it when I tried it on!

Also added some pics stacked with diamond loves that I tried on.


----------



## Tish22

Beautiful! Getting WG ring for anniversary cant wait!


----------



## ARMCANDIES

The Ecrou is simply gorgeous with the Juc and ❤️


----------



## Rulho07

ARMCANDIES said:


> The Ecrou is simply gorgeous with the Juc and ❤️



This stack is just perfection. ❤️


----------



## CocoGlitter

Anyone know how to keep the nuts from going all to one side? Everytime I wear it all the nuts roll to one side. Thank you


----------



## Sparkleandshine629

CocoGlitter said:


> Anyone know how to keep the nuts from going all to one side? Everytime I wear it all the nuts roll to one side. Thank you


I have the same issue. Hope someone has a solution.


----------



## LoveBracelet

CocoGlitter said:


> Anyone know how to keep the nuts from going all to one side? Everytime I wear it all the nuts roll to one side. Thank you



No, that's how it goes... You can add just a drop of Loctite if you really want to block the bolts.


----------



## Rae2017

LoveBracelet said:


> No, that's how it goes... You can add just a drop of Loctite if you really want to block the bolts.



Hi! I’ve been a huge fan of this bracelet for some time and just got it by mail but cannot for the life of me work out how to open it.  Any tips? Also does it bother you that the bolts keep sliding? Enough that you regret your purchase? Thank you!!


----------



## LoveBracelet

You need to pinch just under the fixed bolt at the opposite of the hinge, it opens very easily, if it's hard, it's the wrong side. No regret with this purchase, I just never wear it alone, it's too thin. The bolts move, that's what makes the bracelet unique, you will rapidely play with them. Enjoy this beautiful piece [emoji6]


----------



## Rae2017

Thanks so much! You’ve convinced me to keep it. I really love it—especially because you don’t see it everywhere. I think it’s so chic. That said I still can’t get it open. I’m sure once the stores open back up it’ll be easy for someone to show me. I’m always so bad with clasps. Just realized if i wanted to take off my love bracelet i wouldn’t even be able to!


----------



## mmgoodies

I love this bracelet! I was gonna get it duty free on a trip to Europe last month, but that was cancelled. Now have to wait to see when we can travel again....


----------



## Rulho07

Rae2017 said:


> Hi! I’ve been a huge fan of this bracelet for some time and just got it by mail but cannot for the life of me work out how to open it.  Any tips? Also does it bother you that the bolts keep sliding? Enough that you regret your purchase? Thank you!!



Hello. In my opinion the bracelet should have any kind of “stoppers”. The videos I saw about it, all the bolts slide to one side of the bracelet and lost it’s beautiful and unique appearance.


----------



## Love-Vintage

Went to Cartier store last year to try on the Ecrou... a big mistake! 
Still debating whether i should add JUC or Ecrou to my 3 love.


----------



## LoveBracelet

mmgoodies said:


> I love this bracelet! I was gonna get it duty free on a trip to Europe last month, but that was cancelled. Now have to wait to see when we can travel again....



How to open the bracelet, press that way


----------



## MahaM

Love-Vintage said:


> Went to Cartier store last year to try on the Ecrou... a big mistake!
> Still debating whether i should add JUC or Ecrou to my 3 love.
> 
> View attachment 4723937


I will choose the Ecrou .


----------



## Tish22

LoveBracelet said:


> You need to pinch just under the fixed bolt at the opposite of the hinge, it opens very easily, if it's hard, it's the wrong side. No regret with this purchase, I just never wear it alone, it's too thin. The bolts move, that's what makes the bracelet unique, you will rapidely play with them. Enjoy this beautiful piece [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4721430


Love your stack.  The menotte is gorgeous!


----------



## sarah7487

Here is my new addition  
Love it!
It looks so much more gorgeous in real life than photos .


----------



## Navadety

Me with the ecrous with my mom wearing the love


----------



## Navadety

sarah7487 said:


> Here is my new addition
> Love it!
> It looks so much more gorgeous in real life than photos .
> 
> View attachment 4811036
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811037


Are they heavy?


----------



## ARMCANDIES

The Ecrou is my favorite Cartier compared to the Love and Juc which is seen on most wrists


----------



## sarah7487

Navadety said:


> Are they heavy?



not too bad!
I can wear them for a whole day


----------



## Navadety

sarah7487 said:


> not too bad!
> I can wear them for a whole day


Thanks for your input. Unfortunately they are not available yet in my country.


----------



## Sparkleandshine629

Navadety said:


> Me with the ecrous with my mom wearing the love
> 
> View attachment 4811073


LOVE both colors stacked. I have the rose one which I love but now want the non rhodium white


----------



## Navadety

Sparkleandshine629 said:


> LOVE both colors stacked. I have the rose one which I love but now want the non rhodium white


I also want one without the rhodium plated but it is not available in my country. From the pic, it looks more masculine and gives more industrial feel vs. the rhodiumized one. Btw, i've never seen irl yet.


----------



## scheurin

Just saw it first time. Not to say I was impressed but still positively surprised. It's worth considering.


----------



## pupee

What do u think of the ecrou diamond bracelet? It's gorgeous but the price tag is horrifying
Not sure if it really "worth" the price tag.


----------



## Starlights3

The diamond version looks great. I think the baguette cut diamonds are such a smart choice to incorporate diamonds to this piece. It also makes the bracelet less ‘literal’ (and that’s why I really like ecrou and JUC in YG and PG).. although the WG ones are also looking amazing on everyone’s stack here.

if you can... go for the diamonds 




pupee said:


> View attachment 4922674
> View attachment 4922675
> View attachment 4922673
> 
> What do u think of the ecrou diamond bracelet? It's gorgeous but the price tag is horrifying
> Not sure if it really "worth" the price tag.


----------



## pupee

Starlights3 said:


> The diamond version looks great. I think the baguette cut diamonds are such a smart choice to incorporate diamonds to this piece. It also makes the bracelet less ‘literal’ (and that’s why I really like ecrou and JUC in YG and PG).. although the WG ones are also looking amazing on everyone’s stack here.
> 
> if you can... go for the diamonds



the ecrou diamond version really looks different compare to the non-diamond ones. it just looks so much nicer! 
my hubby is willing to purchase for our 20 years together (advance gift), but i'm holding back due to the price


----------



## Rockysmom

I love the diamond ecrou!!


----------



## Starlights3

It sounds like if you saw someone else with the diamond version you’d wish you had it. And if you got the non diamond one you will be thinking about the diamond one. Always go with your heart!

But also, I’ve seen the diamond version in real life. It is super gorgeous, less industrial and rough. The baguette cuts are genius!



pupee said:


> the ecrou diamond version really looks different compare to the non-diamond ones. it just looks so much nicer!
> my hubby is willing to purchase for our 20 years together (advance gift), but i'm holding back due to the price


----------



## pupee

I know this is a Cartier thread.. but comparing the ecrou diamond and this vca sweet bracelet, which is nicer?


----------



## pupee

Got the Ecrou de Cartier bracelet, 18K rose gold, set with 24 baguette-cut diamonds totalling 1.29 carats as a gift from my hubby. This is a 10 years worth of giftsss all in one.


----------



## Starlights3

I think ecrou doesn’t get enough attention. It is so special compared to the everything else. The mix of the rounded bracelet with facets is genius. I’m super happy with mine.

It is probably my most complimented piece out of my Cartier jewellery collection including JUC and love. It is really stunning with the facets and I think people have written it off before giving it a go. I rarely stack so many together but I liked the look that day!


----------



## graytint

New additions to the ecrou collection!


----------



## Rockysmom

Starlights3 said:


> I think ecrou doesn’t get enough attention. It is so special compared to the everything else. The mix of the rounded bracelet with facets is genius. I’m super happy with mine.
> 
> It is probably my most complimented piece out of my Cartier jewellery collection including JUC and love. It is really stunning with the facets and I think people have written it off before giving it a go. I rarely stack so many together but I liked the look that day!
> 
> View attachment 4972128


Looks great!


----------



## MrsJstar

pupee said:


> Got the Ecrou de Cartier bracelet, 18K rose gold, set with 24 baguette-cut diamonds totalling 1.29 carats as a gift from my hubby. This is a 10 years worth of giftsss all in one.
> 
> View attachment 4940382


Hi!! Gorgeous!! How is it being worn?! Is it comfortable?! Thanks


----------



## pupee

MrsJstar said:


> Hi!! Gorgeous!! How is it being worn?! Is it comfortable?! Thanks



Hi! Sorry for the late reply. It's actually really comfortable to wear! It has the same opening method as the non diamond ones.


----------



## Rockysmom

I ordered the RG ecrou. I love how it pairs with the JUC. Also I’ve never seen anyone in person have it which I love.


----------



## Ylesiya

I tried these in the boutique today.
Overall, I am quite a "classical" person but this one has something in it despite the fact that it looks like it came from the factory workshop. In some way I also do appreciate the fact that this is not a common Cartier worn by everyone.
And yes, I am totally OCD and really enjoyed the spinning )))) this also explains why I like the clash so much


----------



## fashionelite

New additions to the Ecrou collection (via diamondsindubai on Instagram)


----------



## scheurin

Hmmmm, no. Not my style but thank you for sharing


----------



## MrsJstar

I love the ecrou but it’s hurt on my wrist on the sides But I did try the new ecrou and loved it! I’m waiting for it to come out with diamonds  
I also added a pic I took with the ring to show how the diamonds would look! It was so cute because the diamond area spins!!


----------



## Ylesiya

After some thinking I got myself an Ecrou. I think it's fantastic. And goes well with other pieces. I appreciate the quality of Cartier but something not as common as Love bracelet. It looks somewhat thin because of rounded shape but still feels solid and it's the same weight as love. I definitely agree with @Starlights3 that it's totally under appreciated but I'm cool with it as it makes me feel I'm wearing something very special.


----------



## Jem131

From ME to ME with love!
My new Ecrou stacked. I quite like the industrial elegance of the Ecrou and that you don’t see it everywhere.


----------



## minx

Jem131 said:


> From ME to ME with love!
> My new Ecrou stacked. I quite like the industrial elegance of the Ecrou and that you don’t see it everywhere.
> 
> View attachment 5059250


Your stack is lovely!! What size would you recommend getting the ecrou? Would it be the same as the love or JUC?


----------



## Jem131

minx said:


> Your stack is lovely!! What size would you recommend getting the ecrou? Would it be the same as the love or JUC?


Thank you for the compliment!
I’m an odd one in that my Love, JUC and Ecrou are all the same size (18).
Cartier suggest going one size down from Love in the JUC but I wanted it to fit more like a bangle to allow room for my stack, and I applied this principle to the Ecrou, so it could comfortably join the family.
If you plan to wear fewer bracelets or prefer a closer fit, then I’d recommend taking your JUC and Ecrou one size down from your Love.
Happy Cartier shopping ❤


----------



## Rockysmom

minx said:


> Your stack is lovely!! What size would you recommend getting the ecrou? Would it be the same as the love or JUC?


Same size as JUC


----------



## Jem131

Rockysmom said:


> Same size as JUC
> [/QUOTE





Starlights3 said:


> I think ecrou doesn’t get enough attention. It is so special compared to the everything else. The mix of the rounded bracelet with facets is genius. I’m super happy with mine.
> 
> It is probably my most complimented piece out of my Cartier jewellery collection including JUC and love. It is really stunning with the facets and I think people have written it off before giving it a go. I rarely stack so many together but I liked the look that day!
> 
> View attachment 4972128


Well you know I love it!


----------



## pupee

Strange thing for my Ecrou.... my Love bracelets are size 16. My JUC is size 15. 

When choosing my Ecrou I tried on both size 15 and 16, in the end I bought size 16 - when compared side by side the size 15 Ecrou was smaller than my size 15 JUC. Size 16 Ecrou was smaller than my size 16 Love. Not sure why!

I chose size 16 Ecrou for more comfort fit in case of hot weather and in case my wrist gets thicker.


----------



## Jem131

Rockysmom said:


> Same size as JUC





pupee said:


> Strange thing for my Ecrou.... my Love bracelets are size 16. My JUC is size 15.
> 
> When choosing my Ecrou I tried on both size 15 and 16, in the end I bought size 16 - when compared side by side the size 15 Ecrou was smaller than my size 15 JUC. Size 16 Ecrou was smaller than my size 16 Love. Not sure why!
> 
> I chose size 16 Ecrou for more comfort fit in case of hot weather and in case my wrist gets thicker.


This makes perfect sense!


----------



## Breakfast@Chaumet

My regular RG Love stacked with the RG Ecrou. Debating between the Ecrou, the regular RG JUC, and Chaumet Bee My Love RG half pave bracelet. If only I could have all of them!


----------



## Fendilover88

I’m in love, I can’t stop looking after gotten the ecrou. I love it more than the love bracelet


----------



## scheurin

MrsJstar said:


> I love the ecrou but it’s hurt on my wrist on the sides But I did try the new ecrou and loved it! I’m waiting for it to come out with diamonds
> I also added a pic I took with the ring to show how the diamonds would look! It was so cute because the diamond area spins!!



Interesting, thanks. Your picture shows again that the sm and the reg Pavé just don't match.


----------



## MrsJstar

scheurin said:


> Interesting, thanks. Your picture shows again that the sm and the reg Pavé just don't match.


Oh I think they look great together, but to each his own


----------



## EpiFanatic

Fendilover88 said:


> I’m in love, I can’t stop looking after gotten the ecrou. I love it more than the love bracelet


It looks beautiful on you.  It's so on my list.


----------



## mmiller769

Fendilover88 said:


> I’m in love, I can’t stop looking after gotten the ecrou. I love it more than the love bracelet


Looks beautiful! Is your Ecru the same size as your JUC?


----------



## mmiller769

mmiller769 said:


> Looks beautiful! Is your Ecru the same size as your JUC?


Sorry, I meant Ecrou (the bracelet, not “ecru” the color )


----------



## Cartier Forever

MrsJstar said:


> Oh I think they look great together, but to each his own


Love your stack! It's gorgeous . I think there are no rules for mixing jewelry, just enjoy playing with your pieces.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Finally after falling in love with this almost a year ago.
I love this bracelet, especially in white gold.  Even the underside is stunning.


----------



## mmiller769

pupee said:


> Strange thing for my Ecrou.... my Love bracelets are size 16. My JUC is size 15.
> 
> When choosing my Ecrou I tried on both size 15 and 16, in the end I bought size 16 - when compared side by side the size 15 Ecrou was smaller than my size 15 JUC. Size 16 Ecrou was smaller than my size 16 Love. Not sure why!
> 
> I chose size 16 Ecrou for more comfort fit in case of hot weather and in case my wrist gets thicker.


Hi! If you don’t mind sharing, what is your wrist measurement?


----------



## EpiFanatic

Posting a few more shots. I have it say I just love the Ecrou on its own more than stacked with other Cartier pieces. But they are all beautiful. I will try it with VCA later.
Forgot to mention this is a 15.


----------



## MrsJstar

Cartier Forever said:


> Love your stack! It's gorgeous . I think there are no rules for mixing jewelry, just enjoy playing with your pieces.


Awe thanks!! Totally agree!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

LOVE it with my WG perlee. And some VCA.


----------



## mmiller769

EpiFanatic said:


> LOVE it with my WG perlee. And some VCA.
> 
> View attachment 5115255
> 
> 
> View attachment 5115256
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5115258
> 
> 
> View attachment 5115262


Beautiful!


----------



## EpiFanatic

mmiller769 said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you so much.  Did you decide?


----------



## mmiller769

EpiFanatic said:


> Thank you so much.  Did you decide?


Sadly, no, not yet. I’m headed to the boutique next week to try Clash and Ecrou. I’m mostly just confused about sizing with Ecrou. From what I gather, the bracelet itself fits like JUC, but once you consider the depth from the nuts/ bolts, it makes the bracelet feel slightly smaller. Just a theory though.


----------



## cartierloverjs

EpiFanatic said:


> LOVE it with my WG perlee. And some VCA.
> 
> View attachment 5115255
> 
> 
> View attachment 5115256
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5115258
> 
> 
> View attachment 5115262


You are definitely an enabler. I am right now seriously looking at the ecrow bracelet on Cartier’s website


----------



## EpiFanatic

mmiller769 said:


> Sadly, no, not yet. I’m headed to the boutique next week to try Clash and Ecrou. I’m mostly just confused about sizing with Ecrou. From what I gather, the bracelet itself fits like JUC, but once you consider the depth from the nuts/ bolts, it makes the bracelet feel slightly smaller. Just a theory though.


The 15 JUC feels big on me. To me the smallest ecrou feels smaller than the 15 JUC.  And yes, the nuts make it fit slightly smaller. Please let us know what you think after you try it on. Excited for you!


----------



## EpiFanatic

cartierloverjs said:


> You are definitely an enabler. I am right now seriously looking at the ecrow bracelet on Cartier’s website


 Any time. Though seriously next time you’re in the boutique hope you can play with it. It’s kind of a polarizing piece. From the responses I’ve seen here people either love it or hate it. Before I tried it on I didn’t like it either. I actually commented on this thread years ago. Lol!!


----------



## mmiller769

EpiFanatic said:


> The 15 JUC feels big on me. To me the smallest ecrou feels smaller than the 15 JUC.  And yes, the nuts make it fit slightly smaller. Please let us know what you think after you try it on. Excited for you!


I’ll definitely share my thoughts.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

does anyone stack their ecrou bracelet with a vca 5 motif? would love to see pics!


----------



## gagabag

EpiFanatic said:


> LOVE it with my WG perlee. And some VCA.
> 
> View attachment 5115255
> 
> 
> View attachment 5115256
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5115258
> 
> 
> View attachment 5115262


Oh it looks amazing with VCA and sits flush with the Perlee! I will need to try this on  Thanks for sharing all these photos!


----------



## EpiFanatic

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> does anyone stack their ecrou bracelet with a vca 5 motif? would love to see pics!


.
Sorry. Only with 5 motif. Will post pics later.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

EpiFanatic said:


> Have a couple of pics saved.
> 
> View attachment 5125061
> 
> 
> View attachment 5125062


love your stack! i also have the chalcedony 5, and want to stack it with the ecrou, but i’m worried the ecrou will scratch the chalcedony. have you noticed any problems with that?


----------



## EpiFanatic

gagabag said:


> Oh it looks amazing with VCA and sits flush with the Perlee! I will need to try this on  Thanks for sharing all these photos!


I think the size matters. My ecrou is the smallest size and so is the perlee.


----------



## EpiFanatic

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> love your stack! i also have the chalcedony 5, and want to stack it with the ecrou, but i’m worried the ecrou will scratch the chalcedony. have you noticed any problems with that?


I personally do not like scratches so I would never stack the ecrou with a five motif. Also the beauty of the nuts on the ecrou relies on them staying shiny which means UNSCRATCHED.  So I won’t be stacking any five motifs with the Ecrou. I posted the pics for people that don’t worry about scratching. And yes, I think the chalcedony would get scratched by the Ecrou. Not obvious but hairline scratches that would be visible upon closer Inspection.


----------



## EpiFanatic

@sunnylovesjewelry do you feel like you need to stack it?

I think it stacks best with the perlee if I wanted to stack.  But I usually would wear it alone because stacking with the perlee can still cause scratching on the nuts, which will also affect the shininess. 

If anything I would stack it with a casual black leather bracelet, something fun and easy off amazon.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

EpiFanatic said:


> @sunnylovesjewelry do you feel like you need to stack it?
> 
> I think it stacks best with the perlee if I wanted to stack.  But I usually would wear it alone because stacking with the perlee can still cause scratching on the nuts, which will also affect the shininess.
> 
> If anything I would stack it with a casual black leather bracelet, something fun and easy off amazon.


i’ve been considering it, but i’m just worried on its own it’s a little too masculine for my style, so pairing it with some other pieces might make it a bit softer. maybe if i chose rose gold thatd be less of a problem. would you recommend the rose gold 5 motif or the rose gold ecrou?


----------



## EpiFanatic

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> i’ve been considering it, but i’m just worried on its own it’s a little too masculine for my style, so pairing it with some other pieces might make it a bit softer. maybe if i chose rose gold thatd be less of a problem. would you recommend the rose gold 5 motif or the rose gold ecrou?


They are very different styles.  I have a rose gold 5 motif and other 5 motifs.  I purposely added the Ecrou because of the masculine, slightly rebellious, WTF vibe.  I think there is room for both in a collection if you are one to appreciate the aesthetics of a design of the Ecrou.  It may be more of a question of which you add first. 5 motifs are easy to love.  Ecrou...you're either an Ecrou person or you're not.  

If you are, I do definitely think the yellow or rose softens the feel, too much so in my case.  I love the vibe and decided on the WG cause I was going all in.  The YG and RG were too ambivalent for me.  I think you should definitely try them on to figure out which is most true to your character and personality, and what you're most comfortable with.  Once you have it on your wrist, I think the answer will come clearly to you rather quickly.


----------



## mmiller769

Hi All! I purchased an Ecrou bracelet, and I’m having the hardest time opening it. I’ve watched Cartier’s instructional video over and over, and I’m following their instructions but I can’t open it. Any tips or tricks?


----------



## EpiFanatic

mmiller769 said:


> Hi All! I purchased an Ecrou bracelet, and I’m having the hardest time opening it. I’ve watched Cartier’s instructional video over and over, and I’m following their instructions but I can’t open it. Any tips or tricks?


If you hold the bracelet up to eye level and look at the profile, you will see the interior of one side protrude a little bit more.  You just need to find the exact spot and push hard.  I usually push my finger up very close to the center nut and then push down.  It does loosen up and get less difficult to open over time.  I take mine off every night, and after a week of taking it off everyday, the little button was a bit easier to press.  But Cartier made this hard to open, and I'm actually a little relieved about that.

Congratulations!!    Please post pictures!


----------



## mmiller769

I just purchased a PG Ecrou, and I agree wholeheartedly with @EpiFanatic. The YG and RG versions really aren’t as edgy (for better or worse). My conservatively-styled friend thinks it’s my most beautiful Cartier piece. I’m ok with that though. My style tip-toes around edgy  these days.


----------



## mmiller769

Here’s a pic of my Ecrou


----------



## mmiller769

EpiFanatic said:


> If you hold the bracelet up to eye level and look at the profile, you will see the interior of one side protrude a little bit more.  You just need to find the exact spot and push hard.  I usually push my finger up very close to the center nut and then push down.  It does loosen up and get less difficult to open over time.  I take mine off every night, and after a week of taking it off everyday, the little button was a bit easier to press.  But Cartier made this hard to open, and I'm actually a little relieved about that.
> 
> Congratulations!!    Please post pictures!


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## mmiller769

Also… The sizing can be a little tricky. No wonder there’s a near even split between those who size according to their Love vs those who size according to JUC. The screw part of the bracelet is similarly sized to JUC, but when you include the depth of the nuts, it’s about .5cm smaller. Honestly, I think the sizing falls somewhere between Love and JUC.


----------



## EpiFanatic

mmiller769 said:


> Here’s a pic of my Ecrou


Ugh!!!  That stack is GORGEOUS!!  The Ecrou makes it soooooo interesting!
You got it in RG right?  Congratulations!  It’s gorgeous and so happy for you. 
And it does look wonderful with the Clash.


----------



## EpiFanatic

mmiller769 said:


> Also… The sizing can be a little tricky. No wonder there’s a near even split between those who size according to their Love vs those who size according to JUC. The screw part of the bracelet is similarly sized to JUC, but when you include the depth of the nuts, it’s about .5cm smaller. Honestly, I think the sizing falls somewhere between Love and JUC.


What size did you end up getting?  And what size are your other pieces for reference?


----------



## mmiller769

EpiFanatic said:


> Ugh!!!  That stack is GORGEOUS!!  The Ecrou makes it soooooo interesting!
> You got it in RG right?  Congratulations!  It’s gorgeous and so happy for you.
> And it does look wonderful with the Clash.
> 
> Yes, RG  It’s quickly become my favorite, though my other arm has other color metals.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## mmiller769

EpiFanatic said:


> What size did you end up getting?  And what size are your other pieces for reference?


Soooo…
My wrist: 15.5 cm
Love: 17
Clash: 16
Ecrou: 17

As for the fit, I’d say it falls somewhere between the Clash and Love. I’m glad I got the 17 in Ecrou bc it allows some movement between pieces without overlapping.


----------



## EpiFanatic

mmiller769 said:


> Soooo…
> My wrist: 15.5 cm
> Love: 17
> Clash: 16
> Ecrou: 17
> 
> As for the fit, I’d say it falls somewhere between the Clash and Love. I’m glad I got the 17 in Ecrou bc it allows some movement between pieces without overlapping.


So perfect. Yeah, those nuts on the side make it look a little bigger than it wears.


----------



## mmiller769

EpiFanatic said:


> So perfect. Yeah, those nuts on the side make it look a little bigger than it wears.


That’s so true! I’ve thought the same thing. Though I think it looks like a bigger bracelet in pics than in person. Maybe it’s just the angle people hold their arms in pics ‍♀️


----------



## EpiFanatic

mmiller769 said:


> That’s so true! I’ve thought the same thing. Though I think it looks like a bigger bracelet in pics than in person. Maybe it’s just the angle people hold their arms in pics ‍♀


I agree cause IRL it looks petite to me too.  Not dainty, but small, maybe because mine is small (smallest size).  Also in pics you really notice how 3 dimensional it is, and how it never lays against the wrist because nuts don't allow it to touch on the top side.  It's so funny that you and I are going on and on about the least popular Cartier bracelet.  People probably think we're nuts.  OMG!!  Bad pun, unintended, I swear!


----------



## mmiller769

EpiFanatic said:


> I agree cause IRL it looks petite to me too.  Not dainty, but small, maybe because mine is small (smallest size).  Also in pics you really notice how 3 dimensional it is, and how it never lays against the wrist because nuts don't allow it to touch on the top side.  It's so funny that you and I are going on and on about the least popular Cartier bracelet.  People probably think we're nuts.  OMG!!  Bad pun, unintended, I swear!



Hahahaha! We’re not nuts, we’re just in LOVE with a bracelet that CLASH(es) with the majority opinion *rimshot* (Yay! More bad Cartier puns!)
Seriously though, I could go on and on about how beautiful and under appreciated this collection is. Its unpopularity may or may not play a role in why I like it so much.
Thanks for sharing my excitement for this bracelet! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



PS— I have no idea why my last post ended with a gender symbol emoji


----------



## pupee

mmiller769 said:


> Hi! If you don’t mind sharing, what is your wrist measurement?


Hi! I'm so sorry for the late reply as I don't check the forum often. My wrist measurement is 14.5cm. 

Congrats on getting your new Ecrou!


----------



## rat_stack

Hey folks, for Ecrou bracelet owners, can anyone comment on the wear and tear of this bracelet? Especially if you happen to stack with a JUC bracelet 24/7?

I'm thinking the JUC would cause dents in the "bolt" and would this eventually cause the nuts to be unable to spin in these areas with damage? I'm particularly concerned because I have the diamond JUC and I definitely see little dents from the diamond nail head hitting my Love bracelet. 

Any feedback is appreciated!


----------



## EpiFanatic

rat_stack said:


> Hey folks, for Ecrou bracelet owners, can anyone comment on the wear and tear of this bracelet? Especially if you happen to stack with a JUC bracelet 24/7?
> 
> I'm thinking the JUC would cause dents in the "bolt" and would this eventually cause the nuts to be unable to spin in these areas with damage? I'm particularly concerned because I have the diamond JUC and I definitely see little dents from the diamond nail head hitting my Love bracelet.
> 
> Any feedback is appreciated!


I have an Ecrou and I have never even considered this possibility, but it does seem to have some merit.  However, I will say that the Ecrou feels very well made and sturdy, and I don't _think_ it would affect the ability to spin.  I cannot say for certain because I don't stack my Ecrou with any metal.  I have the WG version and My bigger concern is scratching on the nuts which would diminish its shininess.


----------



## rat_stack

EpiFanatic said:


> I have an Ecrou and I have never even considered this possibility, but it does seem to have some merit.  However, I will say that the Ecrou feels very well made and sturdy, and I don't _think_ it would affect the ability to spin.  I cannot say for certain because I don't stack my Ecrou with any metal.  I have the WG version and My bigger concern is scratching on the nuts which would diminish its shininess.



Thank you for the feedback! I always thought the shiny-ness of the nuts would be similar to the Love. Though they will get scratched and will surely patina over time, they won't lose their shiny-ness or beauty. 

May I ask how long you've had your WG Ecrou? Do you wear 24/7?


----------



## EpiFanatic

rat_stack said:


> Thank you for the feedback! I always thought the shiny-ness of the nuts would be similar to the Love. Though they will get scratched and will surely patina over time, they won't lose their shiny-ness or beauty.
> 
> May I ask how long you've had your WG Ecrou? Do you wear 24/7?



It's an early b-day gift so I'm holding off on wearing it regularly.  I did try it consistently for a few days to make sure I loved it and that it worked for me.  I likely wouldn't wear it 24/7, which is why I needed a piece I can take off everyday.  I think WG is more unforgiving of scratches.  YG and RG you can kinda polish on your own but WG you cannot and scratches will show for sure.  And in my eyes, scratches reduce the shininess.  But I had to get the WG.  It's my favorite.


----------



## amour.deluxe

sharing my ecrou piece. very unique ☺️


----------



## Luv n bags

mmiller769 said:


> Here’s a pic of my Ecrou


This is the perfect stack!


----------



## Jem131

mmiller769 said:


> Thanks for the tip!


I dislike loose clasps so love Cartier’s  as they’re nice and snug.


----------



## Jem131

rat_stack said:


> Hey folks, for Ecrou bracelet owners, can anyone comment on the wear and tear of this bracelet? Especially if you happen to stack with a JUC bracelet 24/7?
> 
> I'm thinking the JUC would cause dents in the "bolt" and would this eventually cause the nuts to be unable to spin in these areas with damage? I'm particularly concerned because I have the diamond JUC and I definitely see little dents from the diamond nail head hitting my Love bracelet.
> 
> Any feedback is appreciated!


I wear my Loves, JUC, Ecrou & Clash 24/7 and the Ecrou is worn above the JUC. Beyond the normal spinning of the bolts, there is no damage to either bracelet but I will add that these are my everyday, non-dressy bracelets without diamonds. I prefer Cartier jewelry because it’s hearty, that you can wear and enjoy and do not have to baby it.


----------



## sparklywacky

I caught the Ecrou bug because of you all!!! Haha. Omg I want one in white gold for my white gold stack!


----------



## JazzieLopez

Hello guys, I am new to this forum and would love some input. I've been contemplating adding the ecrou to my current stack because I think it might be a little excessive. Do you guys think its too much going on for everyday wear? I really appreciate the feedback. Thanks!


----------



## mmiller769

JazzieLopez said:


> Hello guys, I am new to this forum and would love some input. I've been contemplating adding the ecrou to my current stack because I think it might be a little excessive. Do you guys think its too much going on for everyday wear? I really appreciate the feedback. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5162666


Um no. I would definitely wear all of those together. Every day. With any outfit. It wouldn’t matter if I’m picking up the kiddos from school or getting brunch with my gf’s, your stack would be my go-to. Love it!


----------



## Cartier Forever

mmiller769 said:


> Um no. I would definitely wear all of those together. Every day. With any outfit. It wouldn’t matter if I’m picking up the kiddos from school or getting brunch with my gf’s, your stack would be my go-to. Love it!



Second this, the ecrou looks nice together with your stack!


----------



## JazzieLopez

Cartier Forever said:


> Second this, the ecrou looks nice together with your stack!





Thank you both!


----------



## SabiLyn

Hi considering the PG ecrou to go with my rainbow and classic PG loves. I dont have a juc and it seems a lot of size feedback is that they’re similar. My wrist is 16 cm and loves are 18. Does the ecrou run large that I may need 17 ? I live near a boutique but online it says next appt December  thanks!


----------



## JazzieLopez

SabiLyn said:


> Hi considering the PG ecrou to go with my rainbow and classic PG loves. I dont have a juc and it seems a lot of size feedback is that they’re similar. My wrist is 16 cm and loves are 18. Does the ecrou run large that I may need 17 ? I live near a boutique but online it says next appt December  thanks!



Hi, The JUC runs big so they recommend going one size down than the love. However, If your love bracelets are an 18, I'd recommend going for an 18. My Loves are a 17 and I tried on the Ecrou in both 16 and 17, 16 because I had also read/heard that it ran big, but because of the nuts on the bracelet to have a more comfortable fit, id recommend sticking to the Love bracelet sizing. Hope this helps.


----------



## mmiller769

SabiLyn said:


> Hi considering the PG ecrou to go with my rainbow and classic PG loves. I dont have a juc and it seems a lot of size feedback is that they’re similar. My wrist is 16 cm and loves are 18. Does the ecrou run large that I may need 17 ? I live near a boutique but online it says next appt December  thanks!


I think that in your case, you could wear a 17. The bracelet part is similarly sized to JUC, but the motifs make it feel about .5cm smaller. I have a 17 Ecrou and the circumference is about 16.5cm. My wrist is 15.5cm and I kinda wish my Ecrou was about .5cm smaller.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

YG Ecrou

Special Order.

Took 1.5 years.


----------



## Purrsey

Can I understand how does SO work in Cartier world?
I know how Hermes bag SO works but I think jewellery is different?

Do you only can choose what website has but SO an unavailable size? Or you can choose a collection and make something else out of it? Can you SO a model in different metal? Fee wise?

maybe this is a little OOT.

But I think the earrings are awesome!  Can I see a modshot? I've never looked into ecrou much (not my style) however this pair looks so stylish and it rocks.


----------



## mmiller769

SpicyTuna13 said:


> YG Ecrou
> 
> Special Order.
> 
> Took 1.5 years.


Absolutely gorgeous! These are begging to be taken out for a fun night!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Purrsey said:


> Can I understand how does SO work in Cartier world?
> I know how Hermes bag SO works but I think jewellery is different?
> 
> Do you only can choose what website has but SO an unavailable size? Or you can choose a collection and make something else out of it? Can you SO a model in different metal? Fee wise?
> 
> maybe this is a little OOT.
> 
> But I think the earrings are awesome!  Can I see a modshot? I've never looked into ecrou much (not my style) however this pair looks so stylish and it rocks.



Thank you. I’m loving these earrings. Just may get the bracelet to match - a girl can dream, right?

I hate RG. Cartier does it well, but I still am not a fan. So I asked my SA if I could SO these earrings in YG. My SA said he believed so since YG is a standard metal at Cartier, but to be sure, he checked with the Cartier gods. After a few days, I was told it was possible, so I went ahead and verbally put in the order. No down payment. Fast forward 9 months, I was told Cartier (Paris) was ready to make my item and a 50% deposit was due. I paid, so they presumably started making the earrings. Fast forward another 6 months which was the beginning of September 2021, I was told the earrings were about complete and would be ready at the end of of the month. Then on 9/28, I was told they were here and that I needed to pay the remaining 50%. Just FYI, there is a 30% up charge on the item at the price when the item is completed (same policy as Hermès). So for example, if you order Jan 1 but there is a price increase on Feb 1 and your item is available on Mar 1, you are paying the extra 30% on the increased price that occurred on Feb 1.

I feel like the SO options are somewhat vast. It depends on what you want. For example, I was once considering a YG Rainbow Love, and my SA asked me which particular stones I wanted. I actually got to pick them out from the stones Cartier had available. I ended up cancelling this order due to a change of heart though — I love the Love bracelet but I think owning 4 Loves (2 reg, 2 small) is enough.

My advice is to dream it and ask your SA. The worst they can say is no.


----------



## Purrsey

Cartier gods hehe.
Thanks i've learnt something new! @SpicyTuna13


----------



## cece1

SpicyTuna13 said:


> YG Ecrou
> 
> Special Order.
> 
> Took 1.5 years.



These are gorg!!!  I’ve been eyeing the rose gold ones but haven’t had a chance to try them on at the boutique. Do you mind sharing how these feel on?  Are they heavy or light enough to wear entire day?  Thanks in advance for any insight you can offer


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Here is a quick pic, on my way to work this morning. I would say they are moderately heavy for earrings overall— not uncomfortable per se, but they make you aware you are wearing jewelry when you have these on for those of us minimalists. I really like it though. There is something about the “weightiness” of Cartier jewelry that makes it feel so substantial and luxe.


----------



## cece1

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Here is a quick pic, on my way to work this morning. I would say they are moderately heavy for earrings overall— not uncomfortable per se, but they make you aware you are wearing jewelry when you have these on for those of us minimalists. I really like it though. There is something about the “weightiness” of Cartier jewelry that makes it feel so substantial and luxe.
> 
> View attachment 5210635



Thank you for posting a modeling pic and responding.  They look just beautiful on you!!!


----------



## MaggyH

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Here is a quick pic, on my way to work this morning. I would say they are moderately heavy for earrings overall— not uncomfortable per se, but they make you aware you are wearing jewelry when you have these on for those of us minimalists. I really like it though. There is something about the “weightiness” of Cartier jewelry that makes it feel so substantial and luxe.
> 
> View attachment 5210635


Wow, it was well worth to wait for them that long!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Ecrou Sizing

I stopped by Cartier last week to do some preliminary research regarding Ecrou bracelet sizing.

My Cartier sizing for reference:
Love - 17
JUC - 16

I first tried on a size 17 — it was large enough on my wrist that the nuts overlapped my love bracelet which I do not care for. It’s a complete no-go for me. Then I tried on a size 16 — it was slightly too tight making removal more on the difficult side. Although it doesn’t overlap the adjacent love bracelet.

Photos of the size 16 for reference. Please note that this is a photo of my swollen wrist after walking over 10 miles just prior. It could also be why the size 16 was on the tighter side.

It would be awesome if there were in between sizes (i.e. size 16.5)….but alas, no such thing. If I do indeed get this bracelet, I am likely to get the size 16 just because I prefer a tighter fit that doesn’t overlap my stack.

I’m hoping this post helps others with the same dilemma.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

I also tried on the newer version of the Ecrou with the single bolt. Again, these photos of the new version of the Ecrou are in the size 16. Just FYI, the fit felt similar to the older Ecrou model. I like the clasp mechanism on this one much better….but liking the design of the older Ecrou better. Decisions!!

Hope this is helpful to those considering this piece.


----------



## mmiller769

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Ecrou Sizing
> 
> I stopped by Cartier last week to do some preliminary research regarding Ecrou bracelet sizing.
> 
> My Cartier sizing for reference:
> Love - 17
> JUC - 16
> 
> I first tried on a size 17 — it was large enough on my wrist that the nuts overlapped my love bracelet which I do not care for. It’s a complete no-go for me. Then I tried on a size 16 — it was slightly too tight making removal more on the difficult side. Although it doesn’t overlap the adjacent love bracelet.
> 
> Photos of the size 16 for reference. Please note that this is a photo of my swollen wrist after walking over 10 miles just prior. It could also be why the size 16 was on the tighter side.
> 
> It would be awesome if there were in between sizes (i.e. size 16.5)….but alas, no such thing. If I do indeed get this bracelet, I am likely to get the size 16 just because I prefer a tighter fit that doesn’t overlap my stack.
> 
> I’m hoping this post helps others with the same dilemma.
> View attachment 5222009
> View attachment 5222010



YES! I totally understand and can relate. I wear a size 17 Love and 16 Clash for my 15.5 cm wrist. Honestly, I didn’t feel like the size 17 Ecrou overlapped too much, so I chose that one. The actual bracelet part of Ecrou is sized just like JUC and Clash, but the motifs make it about .5 cm smaller so there’s no true apples-to-apples comparison for sizing. Like you, I really wish there was a half size available because size 16 Ecrou was too small.


----------



## Starlights3

Thanks for the photos 
May I ask why you think the new clasp is better than the original ecrou? I really like my ecrou clasp it’s very sturdy unlike my JUC.




SpicyTuna13 said:


> I also tried on the newer version of the Ecrou with the single bolt. Again, these photos of the new version of the Ecrou are in the size 16. Just FYI, the fit felt similar to the older Ecrou model. I like the clasp mechanism on this one much better….but liking the design of the older Ecrou better. Decisions!!
> 
> Hope this is helpful to those considering this piece.
> 
> View attachment 5222013
> View attachment 5222014
> View attachment 5222015
> View attachment 5222016


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Starlights3 said:


> May I ask why you think the new clasp is better than the original ecrou?



Just personal preference.

Putting the bracelet on was equally easy for me for both models. No issues there.

I find the original ecrou clasp a little more difficult to take off since I have to put my finger underneath the bracelet/mechanism to get it to unlatch. For some reason, I struggle with taking it off. Perhaps I’m a mutant. I agree, it is a sturdy mechanism.

The newer ecrou model’s clasp is on the bolt. Just a simple twist of the bolt without having to struggle. Again, perhaps a “me” issue.


----------



## Starlights3

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Just personal preference.
> 
> Putting the bracelet on was equally easy for me for both models. No issues there.
> 
> I find the original ecrou clasp a little more difficult to take off since I have to put my finger underneath the bracelet/mechanism to get it to unlatch. For some reason, I struggle with taking it off. Perhaps I’m a mutant. I agree, it is a sturdy mechanism.
> 
> The newer ecrou model’s clasp is on the bolt. Just a simple twist of the bolt without having to struggle. Again, perhaps a “me” issue.



Thanks for that 
No that’s very fair, it is not the easiest to get my finger under there to press it. But overall I think the sturdy mechanism is worth it and makes it feel very secure.
Cheers


----------



## JogWalker

Does anyone have thoughts on rhodium vs non-rhodium WG ecrou bracelet for a man as a stand-alone piece?  The boutique did not have the non-rhodium to try and indicated that it was on the way out. The rhodium is a bit shiny, but it seems like the non-rhodium might look like I am actually wearing hardware, especially if it is going to be sold rhodium plated going forward.


----------



## Starlights3

JogWalker said:


> Does anyone have thoughts on rhodium vs non-rhodium WG ecrou bracelet for a man as a stand-alone piece?  The boutique did not have the non-rhodium to try and indicated that it was on the way out. The rhodium is a bit shiny, but it seems like the non-rhodium might look like I am actually wearing hardware, especially if it is going to be sold rhodium plated going forward.



I think the non rhodium one is a bit too literal (like you say, wearing actual hardware) and was probably not very popular so it’s on the way out - it hasn’t been around for long. I would prefer the WG rhodium one although I don’t own either. Over time even the normal WG will get scratches here and there and look more rustic and worn, while still maintaining its quality as fine jewellery. However, if you really like the non rhodium ones go for it! But it looks more costumey to me.

To me, overall the non rhodium one would seem less versatile.


----------



## JogWalker

Starlights3 said:


> I think the non rhodium one is a bit too literal (like you say, wearing actual hardware) and was probably not very popular so it’s on the way out - it hasn’t been around for long. I would prefer the WG rhodium one although I don’t own either. Over time even the normal WG will get scratches here and there and look more rustic and worn, while still maintaining its quality as fine jewellery. However, if you really like the non rhodium ones go for it! But it looks more costumey to me.
> 
> To me, overall the non rhodium one would seem less versatile.



Thanks for your thoughts!  I didn’t have the chance to try on a non-rhodium Ecrou.  I did try on a non-rhodium Love, which was a very close 2nd for me, but (1) the fit on my wrist wasn’t as comfy as the Ecrou, (2) as someone who hasn’t worn much jewelry, I was worried about not being able to take it off easily, and (3) I like that the Ecrou is a bit more obscure.  

I will probably stick with the rhodium Ecrou for the reasons you noted.  If I’m spending this kind of money, I don’t want it to look costumey or inauthentic.  I’m just a bit self conscious wearing something so flashy as a guy who has never worn anything other than a watch and wedding ring, but I think that I will get used to it. It‘s not like my watches are particularly low key either.


----------



## Starlights3

JogWalker said:


> Thanks for your thoughts!  I didn’t have the chance to try on a non-rhodium Ecrou.  I did try on a non-rhodium Love, which was a very close 2nd for me, but (1) the fit on my wrist wasn’t as comfy as the Ecrou, (2) as someone who hasn’t worn much jewelry, I was worried about not being able to take it off easily, and (3) I like that the Ecrou is a bit more obscure.
> 
> I will probably stick with the rhodium Ecrou for the reasons you noted.  If I’m spending this kind of money, I don’t want it to look costumey or inauthentic.  I’m just a bit self conscious wearing something so flashy as a guy who has never worn anything other than a watch and wedding ring, but I think that I will get used to it. It‘s not like my watches are particularly low key either.



I really don’t want to take away from your style if you really love the non rhodium version. Also not knowing your overall style or what you already have is hard to give specific advice on. Think about this - every time you look at it, would you wish you had the non rhodium version? If you saw someone else with it, would you wish you had it? To me, it is cool but it is too literal and it is something I would get only after I bought everything else I wanted.

To be honest for something like ecrou, even general Cartier fans do not really know of this model so there should be no issue of looking too flashy.

I think if you can,
1. speak to your SA and let them know you are really interested this collection. I think they will respond to it since it is not as popular as their loves. And see if they can order one in from another store. 
2. If your SA is not someone you are connecting well, go upstairs to customer service/after sales and ask whether they can order one in for you. 
3. You can also try calling the Cartier website number and ask which store has stock and get them to send it to your local one.

I have done that in Australia. I am in Sydney and have gotten pieces ordered in from Melbourne.

good luck!


----------



## JogWalker

Thanks!  I’ll let you know what I decide this weekend. There is still a possibility that I might just go with the Love after all.


----------



## Alexis1994

JogWalker said:


> Thanks!  I’ll let you know what I decide this weekend. There is still a possibility that I might just go with the Love after all.


Hi, what did you get after all? I just purchased the ecrou from fashionphile and I was not aware the wg came in two variations.


----------



## JogWalker

Alexis1994 said:


> Hi, what did you get after all? I just purchased the ecrou from fashionphile and I was not aware the wg came in two variations.



Hi, I ended up with a WG Love, as I loved it the second time I tried it on.  Surprisingly, not being able to easily take it off has not been an issue for me yet.  I do still really like the Ecrou’s design, though.

Which variation (rhodium vs non) did you get and how do you like it?


----------



## jettsett

i received the ecrou bracelet for christmas from dear hubby. i think it’s the right size but there’s this part of me that wishes it was one size bigger. personally i love the ecrou and all it’s edginess. it’s not everyone’s cup of tea. what do you guys think of the sizing? should i go up a size? 

happy holidays!


----------



## Yodabest

jettsett said:


> i received the ecrou bracelet for christmas from dear hubby. i think it’s the right size but there’s this part of me that wishes it was one size bigger. personally i love the ecrou and all it’s edginess. it’s not everyone’s cup of tea. what do you guys think of the sizing? should i go up a size?
> 
> happy holidays!



I think you should definitely try the size up and see how you feel! From the pic it looks like a tight fit but only you know how it actually feels. I’d you’re questioning it, I’d go now to the boutique to compare sizes before you lose the opportunity to do an exchange. Looks great!


----------



## jettsett

PC1984 said:


> I think you should definitely try the size up and see how you feel! From the pic it looks like a tight fit but only you know how it actually feels. I’d you’re questioning it, I’d go now to the boutique to compare sizes before you lose the opportunity to do an exchange. Looks great!


my only concern is that if i go up a size bigger, the bolts will overlap my love bracelet which would be a bummer but i could live with it. i don’t feel it is tight, i guess i just wish it would have more space to move up and down my wrist but being that it is held captive between my love and JUC, it’s got nowhere to go!  it’s very comfortable. i can’t even tell i have it on.


----------



## Yodabest

jettsett said:


> my only concern is that if i go up a size bigger, the bolts will overlap my love bracelet which would be a bummer but i could live with it. i don’t feel it is tight, i guess i just wish it would have more space to move up and down my wrist but being that it is held captive between my love and JUC, it’s got nowhere to go!  it’s very comfortable. i can’t even tell i have it on.



still, if you’re questioning it, now is the time to double check. Even if all it does is confirm you have the perfect size so you no longer second guess it.


----------



## mmiller769

jettsett said:


> i received the ecrou bracelet for christmas from dear hubby. i think it’s the right size but there’s this part of me that wishes it was one size bigger. personally i love the ecrou and all it’s edginess. it’s not everyone’s cup of tea. what do you guys think of the sizing? should i go up a size?
> 
> happy holidays!


What sizes are your Ecrou and Love? Mine are the same size, and I don’t have any overlap.


----------



## jettsett

mmiller769 said:


> What sizes are your Ecrou and Love? Mine are the same size, and I don’t have any overlap.


my ecrou is 17 and my love is 18. my husband was advised to purchase the ecrou the same size as the JUC (my JUC is 17). part of the problem is I'm wearing 3 bracelets at the same time...so I can imagine either way, its going to be a crowded fit. the ecrou on its own fits great, the ecrou with the JUC also fits great, the ecrou with the love also fits great. but when I wear all 3 at the same time, its a very "neat" fit (if that makes sense).


----------



## jettsett

PC1984 said:


> still, if you’re questioning it, now is the time to double check. Even if all it does is confirm you have the perfect size so you no longer second guess it.


yeah, best to be sure. would hate to dump this kind of money and always be thinking in the back of my head "should I have gotten a different size?". however, as I wear the bracelet, it bothers me less and less. I think I just have to get used to wearing all 3 of them...I guess there are worse problems in this world!


----------



## rat_stack

jettsett said:


> yeah, best to be sure. would hate to dump this kind of money and always be thinking in the back of my head "should I have gotten a different size?". however, as I wear the bracelet, it bothers me less and less. I think I just have to get used to wearing all 3 of them...I guess there are worse problems in this world!



Do let us know if you end up able to try on the bigger size. I have such a conundrum with Ecrou sizing. I wear a LOVE 16/JUC 15 and when I tried on the Ecrou in the store, the 16 was way too big and overlapped my LOVE, but the 15 was too small and didn’t go over my wrist bone.

Leaves me thinking maybe the Ecrou just isn’t for me


----------



## jettsett

rat_stack said:


> Do let us know if you end up able to try on the bigger size. I have such a conundrum with Ecrou sizing. I wear a LOVE 16/JUC 15 and when I tried on the Ecrou in the store, the 16 was way too big and overlapped my LOVE, but the 15 was too small and didn’t go over my wrist bone.
> 
> Leaves me thinking maybe the Ecrou just isn’t for me


this is my same concern! the ecrou i have now fits fine and goes over my wristbone with no issues. if i have my arm out, the ecrou has about .75cm of “air” space on the bottom. there’s room but these dang bolts just make the bracelet slightly uncomfortable as they are cumbersome! i love the bracelet! beauty is pain! c’est la vie!


----------



## mmiller769

jettsett said:


> my ecrou is 17 and my love is 18. my husband was advised to purchase the ecrou the same size as the JUC (my JUC is 17). part of the problem is I'm wearing 3 bracelets at the same time...so I can imagine either way, its going to be a crowded fit. the ecrou on its own fits great, the ecrou with the JUC also fits great, the ecrou with the love also fits great. but when I wear all 3 at the same time, its a very "neat" fit (if that makes sense).


It’s certainly worth a trip to the boutique to try a bigger size, and see if it suits you better. I find that my Ecrou is a good buffer bracelet between JUC and Love, no overlap. Then again, they’re all size 17


----------



## KristinS

mmiller769 said:


> It’s certainly worth a trip to the boutique to try a bigger size, and see if it suits you better. I find that my Ecrou is a good buffer bracelet between JUC and Love, no overlap. Then again, they’re all size 17


How is your Ecrou holding up? Do you find it scratches the JUC?


----------



## mmiller769

KristinS said:


> How is your Ecrou holding up? Do you find it scratches the JUC?


I am truly impressed with my JUC’s resilience. I wear it 24/7 and I think it still looks great…so long as you don’t look at the nail head  But I don’t think anyone can really see that side (except me) anyway. The Ecrou has faired well, but I don’t wear it 24/7 either. Using connoisseur’s cloth helps.


----------



## rat_stack

mmiller769 said:


> I am truly impressed with my JUC’s resilience. I wear it 24/7 and I think it still looks great…so long as you don’t look at the nail head  But I don’t think anyone can really see that side (except me) anyway. The Ecrou has faired well, but I don’t wear it 24/7 either. Using connoisseur’s cloth helps.



The JUC is so resilient! When I wear my diamond JUC with my Love (nail head touching the love) I find that I get little bumps and dents on my Love bracelet. Do you find that the Ecrou bracelet has the same effect on the Love when stacked?


----------



## mmiller769

rat_stack said:


> The JUC is so resilient! When I wear my diamond JUC with my Love (nail head touching the love) I find that I get little bumps and dents on my Love bracelet. Do you find that the Ecrou bracelet has the same effect on the Love when stacked?


No, actually, I haven’t found that to be the case. I wonder if it’s because the Ecrou’s motifs move, so they’re not making constant contact with the same spot? Just a guess though.


----------



## KristinS

mmiller769 said:


> No, actually, I haven’t found that to be the case. I wonder if it’s because the Ecrou’s motifs move, so they’re not making constant contact with the same spot? Just a guess though.


I didn’t realize the motifs / bolts move! Appointment @cartier in a couple weeks, so excited to try on this bracelet


----------



## mmiller769

KristinS said:


> I didn’t realize the motifs / bolts move! Appointment @cartier in a couple weeks, so excited to try on this bracelet


I’ve decided to sell mine on Reetzy. If you’re interested, let me know. Good luck at your appt!


----------



## onehealthinfo

I have photos , stock pics from the book. But will post soon. There are some cool things coming. Amulet has a beautiful new bracelet coming. Very cool, ying yang


----------



## jettsett

mmiller769 said:


> It’s certainly worth a trip to the boutique to try a bigger size, and see if it suits you better. I find that my Ecrou is a good buffer bracelet between JUC and Love, no overlap. Then again, they’re all size 17


here’s another view from the side. i think it just takes getting used to wearing all 3 at the same time.


----------



## mmiller769

jettsett said:


> here’s another view from the side. i think it just takes getting used to wearing all 3 at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5281887


Looks beautiful! I usually like a looser fit, but I think a closer fit also looks great.


----------



## fluffypants

I think my SA called this the double ecrou


----------



## Starlights3

fluffypants said:


> View attachment 5282395
> 
> 
> I think my SA called this the double ecrou



I like everything you’re wearing together!
For me though, this new ecrou is too literally hardware.


----------



## jettsett

ok!!! so as i’ve posted before, i thought i was happy with the ecrou in 17 but my local cartier store in zurich finally received an 18 last night which meant i had to go try it on! got on the train this morning and went straight there to try it on. alas…i ended up exchanging the 17 for the 18. it was a hard decision because i truly loved how flush the 17 looked in a stack (see my previous posts) but the 18 is by far so much more comfortable. the 18 does overlap (see pics attached) but i can live with that trade off for comfort. even my SA said that i should go with the 18. in the end, this is about comfort and i could have problems in the summer when it’s warmer and my wrists swell a bit. now all my doubts are gone and i can finally (!!!) enjoy my husband’s christmas present to me (after my schizophrenic back and forth decision making process).


----------



## rat_stack

jettsett said:


> ok!!! so as i’ve posted before, i thought i was happy with the ecrou in 17 but my local cartier store in zurich finally received an 18 last night which meant i had to go try it on! got on the train this morning and went straight there to try it on. alas…i ended up exchanging the 17 for the 18. it was a hard decision because i truly loved how flush the 17 looked in a stack (see my previous posts) but the 18 is by far so much more comfortable. the 18 does overlap (see pics attached) but i can live with that trade off for comfort. even my SA said that i should go with the 18. in the end, this is about comfort and i could have problems in the summer when it’s warmer and my wrists swell a bit. now all my doubts are gone and i can finally (!!!) enjoy my husband’s christmas present to me (after my schizophrenic back and forth decision making process).



So glad you were able to exchange for the size you wanted! The Ecrou is really such a gorgeous piece 

I'm interested to know wear and tear after a while, especially how the Love holds up with the overlap! I've definitely still got the Ecrou on my radar


----------



## jettsett

rat_stack said:


> So glad you were able to exchange for the size you wanted! The Ecrou is really such a gorgeous piece
> 
> I'm interested to know wear and tear after a while, especially how the Love holds up with the overlap! I've definitely still got the Ecrou on my radar


there needs to be a half size. or they should just make half sizes. the bolts take up so much room and they account for about 5mm taken away from the inner circumference. if there was a 17.5, that would’ve been the perfect size!


----------



## Starlights3

jettsett said:


> ok!!! so as i’ve posted before, i thought i was happy with the ecrou in 17 but my local cartier store in zurich finally received an 18 last night which meant i had to go try it on! got on the train this morning and went straight there to try it on. alas…i ended up exchanging the 17 for the 18. it was a hard decision because i truly loved how flush the 17 looked in a stack (see my previous posts) but the 18 is by far so much more comfortable. the 18 does overlap (see pics attached) but i can live with that trade off for comfort. even my SA said that i should go with the 18. in the end, this is about comfort and i could have problems in the summer when it’s warmer and my wrists swell a bit. now all my doubts are gone and i can finally (!!!) enjoy my husband’s christmas present to me (after my schizophrenic back and forth decision making process).



good choice! Comfort comes first for me. You can try rearranging your items, and see if there is a way to stack without over lapping, including leveraging the nail head of the JUC in different ways, good luck.
Maybe you could try love, JUC and then ecrou? That might help. I think scratching on curved surfaces like the JUC would be far less noticeable than the flat surface of love.

congrats!


----------



## jettsett

rat_stack said:


> So glad you were able to exchange for the size you wanted! The Ecrou is really such a gorgeous piece
> 
> I'm interested to know wear and tear after a while, especially how the Love holds up with the overlap! I've definitely still got the Ecrou on my radar



so...interesting thing about my current stack...i find that the ecrou actually very rarely overlaps the love as my arms are most of the time downward. something i didn't think about! the ecrou actually overlaps my JUC more because of the order i wear everything in. i've worn the bracelet for 24 hours straight now and have done all kinds of household chores and i can assure you, my ecrou hardly ever overlaps the love. i don't think anyone is constantly raising their hands up...and that is honestly the only time my ecrou would overlap the love because of the order i wear them in.



Starlights3 said:


> good choice! Comfort comes first for me. You can try rearranging your items, and see if there is a way to stack without over lapping, including leveraging the nail head of the JUC in different ways, good luck.
> Maybe you could try love, JUC and then ecrou? That might help. I think scratching on curved surfaces like the JUC would be far less noticeable than the flat surface of love.
> 
> congrats!



i've tried rearranging and for me, the most comfortable place for my love is at the end of my stack (closest to my elbow). i don't like how the love sits on my wrist near my hand. its hard to tell from pics but my love is actually a looser fit (it looks like a close fit in all the pics) and it is definitely much more comfortable furthest away from my wrist. my love wakes me up in the middle of the night because it gets caught in the "meatier" part of my arm and is uncomfortable. but i cannot imagine going down a size in the love because then, that would just be too fitted in the summer months.


----------



## JazzieLopez

jettsett said:


> i received the ecrou bracelet for christmas from dear hubby. i think it’s the right size but there’s this part of me that wishes it was one size bigger. personally i love the ecrou and all it’s edginess. it’s not everyone’s cup of tea. what do you guys think of the sizing? should i go up a size?
> 
> happy holidays!


Yes, I would go up a size. My SA recommended I get the same size as the love or one size up because the bolts will dig into your arm.


----------



## rat_stack

Update: I got my Ecrou in size 15 (Love 16, JUC 15). After wearing it for a few days, definitely no regrets on the bracelet or the sizing. Surprisingly it doesn’t feel too small at all!

The Ecrou is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Xoxo_t

The Ecrou is such a cool piece.  I like that it is not a piece you see often or talked about and just one of those pieces that if you know, you know!  Very unique!!


----------



## jettsett

rat_stack said:


> Update: I got my Ecrou in size 15 (Love 16, JUC 15). After wearing it for a few days, definitely no regrets on the bracelet or the sizing. Surprisingly it doesn’t feel too small at all!
> 
> The Ecrou is absolutely stunning!
> 
> View attachment 5303626
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303628


G O R G E O U S ! ! !   i am literally speechless! congrats on such a beautiful piece! you have the tiniest wrists!


----------



## rat_stack

jettsett said:


> G O R G E O U S ! ! !   i am literally speechless! congrats on such a beautiful piece! you have the tiniest wrists!



Thank you! I’m obsessed with my new Ecrou. I think I love it more than the others, which I was NOT expecting!


----------



## mgoch

fluffypants said:


> View attachment 5282395
> 
> 
> I think my SA called this the double ecrou


I love your index finger ring- may I ask where you purchased?  It's beautiful!


----------



## JazzieLopez

Love-Vintage said:


> Went to Cartier store last year to try on the Ecrou... a big mistake!
> Still debating whether i should add JUC or Ecrou to my 3 love.
> 
> View attachment 4723937


I would personally add the JUC and then the Ecrou. The Ecrou looks better stacked with the JUC. in my opinion. Either way, you can't go wrong. They are both great pieces to own. I love both!


----------



## kmang011

Does the Ecrou scratch easily?

 For those who have had their Ecrou for awhile now, does it show wear like the Love?


----------



## mmiller769

kmang011 said:


> Does the Ecrou scratch easily?
> 
> For those who have had their Ecrou for awhile now, does it show wear like the Love?


I wouldn’t advise wearing it 24/7 because the motifs will show wear. The motifs, which have most of the bracelet’s shine, will show scratches. It’s not as bad as a Love though. JUC is much better for hiding wear.


----------



## kmang011

mmiller769 said:


> I wouldn’t advise wearing it 24/7 because the motifs will show wear. The motifs, which have most of the bracelet’s shine, will show scratches. It’s not as bad as a Love though. JUC is much better for hiding wear.



Ohh thank you. I’m looking to wear it 24/7. I need low mat jewelry that I don’t have to take on and off every day.
I’ve had a classic love on my non dominant hand for the past year and it has normal signs of wear but still looks good. I don’t baby my jewelry but need something that fits my lifestyle.


----------



## JazzieLopez

kmang011 said:


> Ohh thank you. I’m looking to wear it 24/7. I need low mat jewelry that I don’t have to take on and off every day.
> I’ve had a classic love on my non dominant hand for the past year and it has normal signs of wear but still looks good. I don’t baby my jewelry but need something that fits my lifestyle.


I think you should be fine wearing it daily. I wear mine daily and also don't baby my jewlery. Everything still looks good. I personally have not noticed any scratches on the ecrou. My concern is the love since I have it stacked. I can hear it bang every now and then which bothers me but is expected. Either way, I think it's a good piece to own.


----------



## rat_stack

I wear my Ecrou 24/7 and the signs of wear are super hard to see. You'll only see scratches on the nuts, not on the bolt. And as the nuts are small and constantly moving/shifting position, I really need to squint to see the scratches under _just_ the right light. 

I'd put the Ecrou right up with the JUC in terms of durability. Fantastic piece to own.


----------



## kmang011

I went to see the Ecrou in person yesterday. They only had a size 17, but I would’ve preferred to try on both the 17 and the 18 side-by-side to compare for sizing purposes.

Here’s my question. I wear a size 18 classic love. I have a loose bangle style fit out of personal preference. Otherwise, I would’ve been a size 17 as per  the “classic” fit. I love the 18 and have zero sizing regrets. Yesterday, the SA told me that with a size 18 love I would absolutely need a size 17 Ecrou, otherwise they would fall all over each other and the Ecrou would scratch the love bracelet. Is this true? I thought I would need the same size to stack them properly. What are your thoughts on this?

 I haven’t had the opportunity to try on the 18 yet so it’s hard to say. The 17 felt OK, but I feel like I would’ve needed to also try on the 18 to be sure of my sizing, especially because I hate tight fitting things and I live in a very humid hot climate.


----------



## mmiller769

kmang011 said:


> I went to see the Ecrou in person yesterday. They only had a size 17, but I would’ve preferred to try on both the 17 and the 18 side-by-side to compare for sizing purposes.
> 
> Here’s my question. I wear a size 18 classic love. I have a loose bangle style fit out of personal preference. Otherwise, I would’ve been a size 17 as per  the “classic” fit. I love the 18 and have zero sizing regrets. Yesterday, the SA told me that with a size 18 love I would absolutely need a size 17 Ecrou, otherwise they would fall all over each other and the Ecrou would scratch the love bracelet. Is this true? I thought I would need the same size to stack them properly. What are your thoughts on this?
> 
> I haven’t had the opportunity to try on the 18 yet so it’s hard to say. The 17 felt OK, but I feel like I would’ve needed to also try on the 18 to be sure of my sizing, especially because I hate tight fitting things and I live in a very humid hot climate.


My Love and Ecrou (both 17) never cross though the Ecrou looks slightly bigger in comparison. Some people like to size down from their Love though. I think you need to try on the size 18 to make an informed decision. Good luck!


----------



## JazzieLopez

kmang011 said:


> I went to see the Ecrou in person yesterday. They only had a size 17, but I would’ve preferred to try on both the 17 and the 18 side-by-side to compare for sizing purposes.
> 
> Here’s my question. I wear a size 18 classic love. I have a loose bangle style fit out of personal preference. Otherwise, I would’ve been a size 17 as per  the “classic” fit. I love the 18 and have zero sizing regrets. Yesterday, the SA told me that with a size 18 love I would absolutely need a size 17 Ecrou, otherwise they would fall all over each other and the Ecrou would scratch the love bracelet. Is this true? I thought I would need the same size to stack them properly. What are your thoughts on this?
> 
> I haven’t had the opportunity to try on the 18 yet so it’s hard to say. The 17 felt OK, but I feel like I would’ve needed to also try on the 18 to be sure of my sizing, especially because I hate tight fitting things and I live in a very humid hot climate.





I would personally stick with my love sizing. I did that for myself and I dont have any issues with the ecrou overlapping.


----------



## mmiller769

rat_stack said:


> I wear my Ecrou 24/7 and the signs of wear are super hard to see. You'll only see scratches on the nuts, not on the bolt. And as the nuts are small and constantly moving/shifting position, I really need to squint to see the scratches under _just_ the right light.
> 
> I'd put the Ecrou right up with the JUC in terms of durability. Fantastic piece to own.


Ecrou is highly underrated, and one of my favorite Cartier pieces. One of the reasons it’s so beautiful is how the light reflects off the motifs. Sadly for me, the gold didn’t sparkle the same way over time, even with minor scratches on the motifs. My JUC however, still looks new-ish. I am happy though that yours has retained its beauty even with 24/7 wear. It just wasn’t the case for me.


----------



## kmang011

Thanks both!


----------



## rat_stack

mmiller769 said:


> Ecrou is highly underrated, and one of my favorite Cartier pieces. One of the reasons it’s so beautiful is how the light reflects off the motifs. Sadly for me, the gold didn’t sparkle the same way over time, even with minor scratches on the motifs. My JUC however, still looks new-ish. I am happy though that yours has retained its beauty even with 24/7 wear. It just wasn’t the case for me.



So sorry this happened! Do you mind sharing a photo? I’m curious why we have such different experiences with the Ecrou. Maybe my eyesight is just really really bad


----------



## mmiller769

rat_stack said:


> So sorry this happened! Do you mind sharing a photo? I’m curious why we have such different experiences with the Ecrou. Maybe my eyesight is just really really bad


Attached a pic. Ecrou doesn’t show wear nearly as much as a Love bracelet, but sadly the flat surfaces on the motifs are prone to scratches. Nothing egregious though.


----------



## sparklywacky

Does anyone have an Ecrou ring? Is it comfortable? I want one but it looks like it’s very uncomfortable.


----------



## Alexis1994

kmang011 said:


> I went to see the Ecrou in person yesterday. They only had a size 17, but I would’ve preferred to try on both the 17 and the 18 side-by-side to compare for sizing purposes.
> 
> Here’s my question. I wear a size 18 classic love. I have a loose bangle style fit out of personal preference. Otherwise, I would’ve been a size 17 as per  the “classic” fit. I love the 18 and have zero sizing regrets. Yesterday, the SA told me that with a size 18 love I would absolutely need a size 17 Ecrou, otherwise they would fall all over each other and the Ecrou would scratch the love bracelet. Is this true? I thought I would need the same size to stack them properly. What are your thoughts on this?
> 
> I haven’t had the opportunity to try on the 18 yet so it’s hard to say. The 17 felt OK, but I feel like I would’ve needed to also try on the 18 to be sure of my sizing, especially because I hate tight fitting things and I live in a very humid hot climate.


I would go with the 17 if your love 18 is loose. I have the 18 in the love and ecrou and the ecrou does fit larger than the love. Depending on how I have the screws placed, the ecrou does go over the love. I wish I would have gotten the ecrou in a size 18 but I got a fabulous deal on it on Fashionphile. I can attach pics if you want.


----------



## Rulho07

kmang011 said:


> I went to see the Ecrou in person yesterday. They only had a size 17, but I would’ve preferred to try on both the 17 and the 18 side-by-side to compare for sizing purposes.
> 
> Here’s my question. I wear a size 18 classic love. I have a loose bangle style fit out of personal preference. Otherwise, I would’ve been a size 17 as per  the “classic” fit. I love the 18 and have zero sizing regrets. Yesterday, the SA told me that with a size 18 love I would absolutely need a size 17 Ecrou, otherwise they would fall all over each other and the Ecrou would scratch the love bracelet. Is this true? I thought I would need the same size to stack them properly. What are your thoughts on this?
> 
> I haven’t had the opportunity to try on the 18 yet so it’s hard to say. The 17 felt OK, but I feel like I would’ve needed to also try on the 18 to be sure of my sizing, especially because I hate tight fitting things and I live in a very humid hot climate.



I saw some videos about it and the answer is “yes” you should get one size down from your love if you want to they stacked property. The Ecrou is similar to the JUC in size, and normally you hugest a JUC one size down from the love.


----------



## kmang011

Alexis1994 said:


> I would go with the 17 if your love 18 is loose. I have the 18 in the love and ecrou and the ecrou does fit larger than the love. Depending on how I have the screws placed, the ecrou does go over the love. I wish I would have gotten the ecrou in a size 18 but I got a fabulous deal on it on Fashionphile. I can attach pics if you want.



Yes please! How has your experience been with Fashionphile? I’m all for preloved but nervous about making such a big purchase not directly from the brand itself


----------



## Ylesiya

sparklywacky said:


> Does anyone have an Ecrou ring? Is it comfortable? I want one but it looks like it’s very uncomfortable.



I don't have one but I tried it quite a few times in the store. I completely love the bracelet but I did not like the ring at all. Uncomfortable, "bites" into the finger with its nuts and looks odd.
I also tried the earrings and they also were kinda "meh" for me: quite heavy, bulky and stretching the earlobe hole.


----------



## sparklywacky

Ylesiya said:


> I don't have one but I tried it quite a few times in the store. I completely love the bracelet but I did not like the ring at all. Uncomfortable, "bites" into the finger with its nuts and looks odd.
> I also tried the earrings and they also were kinda "meh" for me: quite heavy, bulky and stretching the earlobe hole.


Thank you! I haven’t tried it on yet but yeah it does look like the ring is uncomfortable.


----------



## cartierloverjs

For those of you who own both Clash and Ecrou, which piece would you recommend to stack with Love and JUC for 24/7 wear, Clash or Ecrou? Considering adding only one. Three bracelets for daily wear seem okay. Four may be excessive?


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Ylesiya said:


> I don't have one but I tried it quite a few times in the store. I completely love the bracelet but I did not like the ring at all. Uncomfortable, "bites" into the finger with its nuts and looks odd.
> I also tried the earrings and they also were kinda "meh" for me: quite heavy, bulky and stretching the earlobe hole.



It is interesting how we all have different experiences. I’m loving hearing everyone’s thoughts in this thread.

I love the look of the ecrou bracelet, but I don’t care for how Cartier sized this piece — because of the bolts, I wish there were 1/2 sizes. I don’t care for the opening/closing mechanism either, at least if you size down to your JUC size for a more stackable fit with other Cartier bracelets.

I’m really loving the earrings. Have them in YG which is revealed elsewhere on here. I would put them in the “above average” category for heaviness. I can see why it’s not everyone’s cup of tea.

Tried on the ring yesterday. I think it’s rather comfortable actually. Strongly considering adding a YG ecrou ring but want some more time to ponder.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Glad I took some more time to ponder…….another SA admitted to me today that the ecrou ring is actually NOT comfortable for everyday use per customer feedback. Hopeful this helps others considering this piece.


----------



## JazzieLopez

I have mixed feelings about the Ecrou now that I got it and have been wearing it non-stop. I initially wanted it as a stack with my original stack (not pictured) but ended up having to take the WG Love off. I felt it was clashing with so much YG. And although I like the look of it, at times I regret the purchase simply because now, I find myself having to choose wether to wear the ecrou or put the WG Love back on. What do we think about the stack?


----------



## KristinS

JazzieLopez said:


> I have mixed feelings about the Ecrou now that I got it and have been wearing it non-stop. I initially wanted it as a stack with my original stack (not pictured) but ended up having to take the WG Love off. I felt it was clashing with so much YG. And although I like the look of it, at times I regret the purchase simply because now, I find myself having to choose wether to wear the ecrou or put the WG Love back on. What do we think about the stack?
> 
> View attachment 5380234


I think this is perfection, actually. GOALS !!
The Ecrou adds a reflective, 3 dimensional element … that can’t be achieved with the Love. I don’t feel this is YG overkill either. I’m crushing on your stack


----------



## JazzieLopez

KristinS said:


> I think this is perfection, actually. GOALS !!
> The Ecrou adds a reflective, 3 dimensional element … that can’t be achieved with the Love. I don’t feel this is YG overkill either. I’m crushing on your stack



Thank you for the compliment! Its reassuring.


----------



## mmiller769

JazzieLopez said:


> I have mixed feelings about the Ecrou now that I got it and have been wearing it non-stop. I initially wanted it as a stack with my original stack (not pictured) but ended up having to take the WG Love off. I felt it was clashing with so much YG. And although I like the look of it, at times I regret the purchase simply because now, I find myself having to choose wether to wear the ecrou or put the WG Love back on. What do we think about the stack?
> 
> View attachment 5380234


I hate to ask the obvious question, but what about wearing the WG Love on the other arm? There are plenty of people who wear their WG and YG on separate arms, and it looks great.


----------



## Starlights3

JazzieLopez said:


> I have mixed feelings about the Ecrou now that I got it and have been wearing it non-stop. I initially wanted it as a stack with my original stack (not pictured) but ended up having to take the WG Love off. I felt it was clashing with so much YG. And although I like the look of it, at times I regret the purchase simply because now, I find myself having to choose wether to wear the ecrou or put the WG Love back on. What do we think about the stack?
> 
> View attachment 5380234


This is an amazing stack! I think the wg love would not be as interesting and cohesive


----------



## JazzieLopez

mmiller769 said:


> I hate to ask the obvious question, but what about wearing the WG Love on the other arm? There are plenty of people who wear their WG and YG on separate arms, and it looks great.


I've considered doing that but I haven't gotten around to doing it. I'll give it a try. Thank you!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

JazzieLopez said:


> I have mixed feelings about the Ecrou now that I got it and have been wearing it non-stop. I initially wanted it as a stack with my original stack (not pictured) but ended up having to take the WG Love off. I felt it was clashing with so much YG. And although I like the look of it, at times I regret the purchase simply because now, I find myself having to choose wether to wear the ecrou or put the WG Love back on. What do we think about the stack?
> 
> View attachment 5380234



The Ecrou looks fabulous here!! I would keep this piece.

Depending on your style and comfort with bling, I don’t think a WG love would look bad here, with or without the Ecrou. I would place it between the JUC and pave personally.

Enjoy your beautiful stack!!


----------



## JazzieLopez

SpicyTuna13 said:


> The Ecrou looks fabulous here!! I would keep this piece.
> 
> Depending on your style and comfort with bling, I don’t think a WG love would look bad here, with or without the Ecrou. I would place it between the JUC and pave personally.
> 
> Enjoy your beautiful stack!!



Thank you!


----------



## Swanky

I don’t think it’s too much personally, I’m not sure why you’d take off the Love!


----------



## JazzieLopez

Swanky said:


> I don’t think it’s too much personally, I’m not sure why you’d take off the Love!


I took off the white gold love.


----------



## Swanky

I like the white Love in the stack!


----------



## JazzieLopez

Swanky said:


> I like the white Love in the stack!


 Thank you!


----------



## Jem131

jettsett said:


> i received the ecrou bracelet for christmas from dear hubby. i think it’s the right size but there’s this part of me that wishes it was one size bigger. personally i love the ecrou and all it’s edginess. it’s not everyone’s cup of tea. what do you guys think of the sizing? should i go up a size?
> 
> happy holidays!


I understand your concerns which is why my Ecrou is next size up. It stays between JUC and Loves and doesn’t overlap either.


----------



## Jem131

I wear the JUC, Ecrou, Sm Love and Reg Love on same wrist. They look great together and I wear them 24/7. I love the hidden clasp on the Ecrou because when it’s on it’s on. Nothing can rub across the surface and accidentally open it (like the Clash).
My only advice would be to get the Ecrou if you want it because it’s being discontinued per my SA.


----------



## rat_stack

Jem131 said:


> I wear the JUC, Ecrou, Sm Love and Reg Love on same wrist. They look great together and I wear them 24/7. I love the hidden clasp on the Ecrou because when it’s on it’s on. Nothing can rub across the surface and accidentally open it (like the Clash).
> My only advice would be to get the Ecrou if you want it because it’s being discontinued per my SA.



Discontinued?!  Just that bracelet or the whole Ecrou line?


----------



## kmang011

Jem131 said:


> I wear the JUC, Ecrou, Sm Love and Reg Love on same wrist. They look great together and I wear them 24/7. I love the hidden clasp on the Ecrou because when it’s on it’s on. Nothing can rub across the surface and accidentally open it (like the Clash).
> My only advice would be to get the Ecrou if you want it because it’s being discontinued per my SA.




Is it really going to be discontinued like the rainbow loves or what? They’ve been saying that forever with the amulette collection (although they have sized it down quite a bit). 

Cartier seems to phase things out before discontinuing so those that want one should still be able to get one in the coming months….


----------



## goodcrush

Jem131 said:


> I wear the JUC, Ecrou, Sm Love and Reg Love on same wrist. They look great together and I wear them 24/7. I love the hidden clasp on the Ecrou because when it’s on it’s on. Nothing can rub across the surface and accidentally open it (like the Clash).
> My only advice would be to get the Ecrou if you want it because it’s being discontinued per my SA.



Would love to see a photo of this stack please.


----------



## Jem131

cartierloverjs said:


> For those of you who own both Clash and Ecrou, which piece would you recommend to stack with Love and JUC for 24/7 wear, Clash or Ecrou? Considering adding only one. Three bracelets for daily wear seem okay. Four may be excessive?


Actually either bracelet looks pretty. It just depends on whether you want an industrial look (Ecrou) or something more feminine (Clash). Both mix well between JUC and Loves.



kmang011 said:


> Is it really going to be discontinued like the rainbow loves or what? They’ve been saying that forever with the amulette collection (although they have sized it down quite a bit).
> 
> Cartier seems to phase things out before discontinuing so those that want one should still be able to get one in the coming months….


I was passing on what was shared by my SA as recently as 2 weeks ago, though I expect  they’ll continue to sell until the available inventory is gone.



rat_stack said:


> Discontinued?!  Just that bracelet or the whole Ecrou line?


Just the bracelet with the 4 moveable bolts.



goodcrush said:


> Would love to see a photo of this stack please.


Sure, here you go!
Please pardon the shadows…all bracelets are shiny. I just use a Cape Cod cloth for the fine scratches, esp those on the Ecrou bolts.
I’ve considered asking Cartier to solder the moveable bolts in place because the immovable bolts on each end look like new.


----------



## mmiller769

Jem131 said:


> Sure, here you go!
> Please pardon the shadows…all bracelets are shiny. I just use a Cape Cod cloth for the fine scratches, esp those on the Ecrou bolts.
> I’ve considered asking Cartier to solder the moveable bolts in place because the immovable bolts on each end look like new.
> 
> View attachment 5387525


If you use Loctite (the purple one), the motifs won’t move.


----------



## chaerimk

Finally got my Ecrou in pink gold to stack with my JUC. I am now happy with my Cartier collection.


----------



## NYC Chicky

chaerimk said:


> Finally got my Ecrou in pink gold to stack with my JUC. I am now happy with my Cartier collection.
> 
> View attachment 5632602


Did you get the same size as Juc or size up? Any scratches on either piece when wearing it? Thx


----------



## Fashion412

chaerimk said:


> Finally got my Ecrou in pink gold to stack with my JUC. I am now happy with my Cartier collection.
> 
> View attachment 5632602


These are the next two on my list! I love how they look together.


----------

